# senza titolo.



## Old Anita (22 Febbraio 2008)

Buongiorno a tutti. E' da qualche giorno che vi leggo dopo avervi scoperto casualmente nei miei giri sulla rete. Questo posto si chiama confessionale, ed io mi devo confessare.
Arrivo al punto: sono all'ottavo mese circa, quindi siamo agli sgoccioli. La mia gravidanza è stata molto difficile non solo per quanto concerne la salute, credo di essere un po' depressa. Il bimbo che sta per nascere non è del mio compagno bensì il frutto di un tradimento. Non me la sono sentita di abortire ne tanto meno di confessare tutto. Amo moltissimo il mio uomo, con tutta me stessa e non credevo sarebbe successa una cosa del genere proprio a me. La mia decisione è stata sofferta. Venivo da un periodo molto difficile con il mio compagno. Non ho mai smesso di amarlo, per quanto possa sembrare assurdo. Non posso vivere senza lui. Mi sono abbandonata ad una avventura, sbagliando lo so. Quando ho scoperto di essere incinta avrei potuto fare 2 cose: confessare la verità, rischiando di perderlo per il resto della mia vita, rovinare la mia vita (vivo in un piccolo paese e tutti mi conoscono) e odiare me stessa e probabilmente anche il bimbo che ho in grembo, oppure avrei potuto abortire. Ho deciso di portare avanti questa gravidanza nonostante tutto. Data la notizia al mio compagno, vista la gioia nei suoi occhi, la sua felicità erano spariti i miei sensi di colpa. Ma ora, ciò che ho dentro è solo tanta paura. Inutile dire che lui non accetterebbe mai questa situazione e probabilmente i suoi genitori ed il resto della gente sarebbe capace di farmi fuori. *Ora sto impazzendo. Ditemi cosa devo fare, comunque ditemi qualcosa. Non cerco solo parole tenere, ma parole che mi possano far capire la mia strada. *Grazie


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Anita...*

Sei sicura che il figlio non sia del tuo compagno? E poi, l'altro lo sa? Immagino sia sposato, abbia una famiglia... L'hai amato o è stata soltanto un'avventura?
Quando diventi madre non puoi più pensare a te stessa, ma al figlio che metti al mondo. E se nasce nella menzogna... Difficile, molto difficile. Se il tuo compagno ti ama capirà, ci vorrà del tempo, ma capirà... Io sarei sincera...

Intanto ti abbraccio forte, e una carezza al bimbo/a...


----------



## Old alesera (22 Febbraio 2008)

*....*

ma il tuo amante in tutto ciò che ruolo aveva e che fine ha fatto????


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Ciao,
mi dispiace ma sono d'accordo con P/R in quanto sono convinta che prima o poi tutti i nodi vengono al pettine. Un conto è confessare un tradimento e dargli la possibilità di scelta sapendo che il figlio che aspetti non è il suo, un altro è metterlo davanti al fatto compiuto. Scusami se sono dura ma questo è un inganno enorme. Capisco il tuo terrore di perderlo e la tua consapevolezza di aver sbagliato ma ora c'è una bambino in mezzo e sia lui che il tuo compagno dovrebbero essere rispettati. 
Nel tuo post hai accennato al tuo piccolo paese, ma la vita è la VOSTRA non la loro. La gente....troppo spesso si ha paura del giudizio e ci si impone scelte sbagliate per apparire migliore. Ma apparire migliore non significa esserlo. Questa è una considerazione generale, no nprenderla come un attacco personale.
Mi spiace molto per quello che stai passando, ma credo che tu debba assumerti le conseguenze del tuo errore.
Un bacio


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> La gente....troppo spesso si ha paura del giudizio e ci si impone scelte sbagliate per apparire migliore. Ma apparire migliore non significa esserlo.


----------



## Old alesera (22 Febbraio 2008)

*pericolo....*

bè si sarebbe molto giusto confessare ma durante 1 gravidanza...è consigliabile???

soprattuttto per il bambino..che nn ha nessuna colpa...come sempre


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bè si sarebbe molto giusto confessare ma durante 1 gravidanza...è consigliabile???
> 
> soprattuttto per il bambino..che nn ha nessuna colpa...come sempre


Soprattutto i bambini hanno il DIRITTO di vivere nella verità...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

mi ricorda la storia di mi pare si chiamasse Milly. te la ricordi MK?


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi ricorda la storia di mi pare si chiamasse Milly. te la ricordi MK?


Ahhhhhhhhh... in effetti non mi era nuova questa storia... Stesso problema?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhh... in effetti non mi era nuova questa storia... Stesso problema?


più o meno, sì... ma forse Mari' si ricorda ancora meglio.
so che se n'è parlato allo sfinimento.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> più o meno, sì... ma forse Mari' si ricorda ancora meglio.
> so che se n'è parlato allo sfinimento.


vado a leggere...


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> più o meno, sì... ma forse Mari' si ricorda ancora meglio.
> so che se n'è parlato allo sfinimento.


Come no ... messo in "cantiere" in un cesso tra una birra ed altro ... alle spalle del povero compagno che lavorava ... il famoso Davidino


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> mi dispiace ma sono d'accordo con P/R* in quanto sono convinta che prima o poi tutti i nodi vengono al pettine*. Un conto è confessare un tradimento e dargli la possibilità di scelta sapendo che il figlio che aspetti non è il suo, un altro è metterlo davanti al fatto compiuto. Scusami se sono dura ma questo è un inganno enorme. Capisco il tuo terrore di perderlo e la tua consapevolezza di aver sbagliato ma ora c'è una bambino in mezzo e sia lui che il tuo compagno dovrebbero essere rispettati.
> Nel tuo post hai accennato al tuo piccolo paese, ma la vita è la VOSTRA non la loro. La gente....troppo spesso si ha paura del giudizio e ci si impone scelte sbagliate per apparire migliore. Ma apparire migliore non significa esserlo. Questa è una considerazione generale, no nprenderla come un attacco personale.
> Mi spiace molto per quello che stai passando, ma credo che tu debba assumerti le conseguenze del tuo errore.
> Un bacio


Ma sai quanti figli "esterni" alla coppia ci sono senza che il nodo sia venuto al pettine? E' stato calcolato addirittura tra il 5 e il 10% di tutti noi, con punte fortissime sui secondogeniti (un numero che mi sembra francamente incredibile...).
Questo per dire che è una cosa molto più frequente di quanto normalmente non si pensi...e quasi mai il nodo viene al pettine.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anita ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. E' da qualche giorno che vi leggo dopo avervi scoperto casualmente nei miei giri sulla rete. Questo posto si chiama confessionale, ed io mi devo confessare.
> Arrivo al punto: sono all'ottavo mese circa, quindi siamo agli sgoccioli. La mia gravidanza è stata molto difficile non solo per quanto concerne la salute, credo di essere un po' depressa. Il bimbo che sta per nascere non è del mio compagno bensì il frutto di un tradimento. Non me la sono sentita di abortire ne tanto meno di confessare tutto. Amo moltissimo il mio uomo, con tutta me stessa e non credevo sarebbe successa una cosa del genere proprio a me. La mia decisione è stata sofferta. Venivo da un periodo molto difficile con il mio compagno. Non ho mai smesso di amarlo, per quanto possa sembrare assurdo. Non posso vivere senza lui. Mi sono abbandonata ad una avventura, sbagliando lo so. Quando ho scoperto di essere incinta avrei potuto fare 2 cose: confessare la verità, rischiando di perderlo per il resto della mia vita, rovinare la mia vita (vivo in un piccolo paese e tutti mi conoscono) e odiare me stessa e probabilmente anche il bimbo che ho in grembo, oppure avrei potuto abortire. Ho deciso di portare avanti questa gravidanza nonostante tutto. Data la notizia al mio compagno, vista la gioia nei suoi occhi, la sua felicità erano spariti i miei sensi di colpa. Ma ora, ciò che ho dentro è solo tanta paura. Inutile dire che lui non accetterebbe mai questa situazione e probabilmente i suoi genitori ed il resto della gente sarebbe capace di farmi fuori. *Ora sto impazzendo. Ditemi cosa devo fare, comunque ditemi qualcosa. Non cerco solo parole tenere, ma parole che mi possano far capire la mia strada. *Grazie


Scusa la franchezza ma...prima che il pargolo incominci, più in la, a pronunciare la parola "papà", risolvi nel giusto modo la questione.
Già hai tradito ed è una gran brutta cosa. Poi, se è vero che il bimbetto è stato concepito dall'unione sessuale (scusa, ma non mi va di parlare di aver fatto l'amore) tua e del tuo amante...
Lo so, è difficile, ma sputa il rospo. Se hai avuto il coraggio di tradire, dovresti averlo anche per guardare in faccia il tuo compagno e dir lui la verità.
Airforever


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come no ... messo in "cantiere" in un cesso tra una birra ed altro ... alle spalle del povero compagno che lavorava ... il famoso Davidino


vedi mo' perché ti ritengo -a ragione- la memoria storica di dol?


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Io parlo da madre. Il bambino non ha colpe. E' il soggeto debole, e va protetto.
Quindi, Anita che ha sbagliato, tenga il segreto per sè...e cerchi di essere una buona mamma.
Se parla, quel bambino forse non avrà un padre. Il richiamo del sangue è una gran minchiata...non esiste. I padri sono quelli che amano e crescono i figli. Il compagno di Anita sarà un bravo papà. L'amante non è nessuno.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io parlo da madre. *Il bambino non ha colpe. E' il soggeto debole, e va protetto.*
> *Quindi, Anita che ha sbagliato, tenga il segreto per sè...e cerchi di essere una buona mamma.*
> Se parla, quel bambino forse non avrà un padre. Il richiamo del sangue è una gran minchiata...non esiste. I padri sono quelli che amano e crescono i figli. Il compagno di Anita sarà un bravo papà. L'amante non nessuno.


Concordo totalmente con te.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io parlo da madre. Il bambino non ha colpe. E' il soggeto debole, e va protetto.
> Quindi, Anita che ha sbagliato, tenga il segreto per sè...e cerchi di essere una buona mamma.
> Se parla, *quel bambino forse non avrà un padre*. Il richiamo del sangue è una gran minchiata...non esiste. I padri sono quelli che amano e crescono i figli. Il compagno di Anita sarà un bravo papà. L'amante non nessuno.


...ma anche avere un "padre" che non è suo...mica bello, eh?! Pensa al pargolo che chiamerà papà un'estraneo...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io parlo da madre. Il bambino non ha colpe. E' il soggeto debole, e va protetto.
> Quindi, Anita che ha sbagliato, tenga il segreto per sè...e cerchi di essere una buona mamma.
> Se parla, quel bambino forse non avrà un padre. Il richiamo del sangue è una gran minchiata...non esiste. I padri sono quelli che amano e crescono i figli. Il compagno di Anita sarà un bravo papà. L'amante non è nessuno.


Ti quoto.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Scusate ma...*

...con qualcuno di voi non concordo. Mi sembrate della categoria "Occhio non vede, cuore non duole". Mi spiego meglio. Se il compagno d'Anita e se il figlio stesso non sapranno nulla, per voi andra tutto "bene". Cazzolina, ragazzi, facile dire che è tutto ok quando non si conoscono le verità.
Air


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io parlo da madre. Il bambino non ha colpe. E' il soggeto debole, e va protetto.
> Quindi, Anita che ha sbagliato, tenga il segreto per sè...e cerchi di essere una buona mamma.
> Se parla, quel bambino forse non avrà un padre. Il richiamo del sangue è una gran minchiata...non esiste. I padri sono quelli che amano e crescono i figli. Il compagno di Anita sarà un bravo papà. L'amante non  nessuno.


Iris ma chi se la prende con il bambino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che colpa ha il bambino ad avere una donna del genere per madre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... speriamo che questo bambino nasca sano e che non si debba mai risalire al suo DNA per cure specialistiche ... allora si che ci sarebbero le tarantelle da ballare


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma anche avere un "padre" che non è suo...mica bello, eh?! Pensa al pargolo che chiamerà papà un'estraneo...
> Air


 
Un uomo che ti cresce e ti ama, non è un estraneo.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io parlo da madre. Il bambino non ha colpe. E' il soggeto debole, e va protetto.
> Quindi, Anita che ha sbagliato, tenga il segreto per sè...e cerchi di essere una buona mamma.
> Se parla, quel bambino forse non avrà un padre. Il richiamo del sangue è una gran minchiata...non esiste. I padri sono quelli che amano e crescono i figli. Il compagno di Anita sarà un bravo papà. L'amante non nessuno.


queste sono motivazioni se vuoi umanamente condivisibili...
ma non vanno trascurate anche altri particolari, fra i quali il diritto di un padre di crescere un bambino anche non suo sapendo che non è suo e non credendolo suo.
senza considerare ipotetiche future ricerche genetiche se mai dovvesse insorgere qualche malattia strana. insomma, sono scelte che vanno fatte non solo in base all'emotività...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Un uomo che ti cresce e ti ama, non è un estraneo.


...ma se lo sperma non è il suo, NON è neanche padre...
Air


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Un uomo che ti cresce e ti ama, non è un estraneo.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Un uomo che ti cresce e ti ama, non è un estraneo.


giusto. però secondo te è altresì giusto che lo cresca credendolo suo?


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma anche avere un "padre" che non è suo...mica bello, eh?! Pensa al pargolo che chiamerà papà un'estraneo...
> Air


Probabilmente quel padre, anche se non suo, lo amerà più dell'altro. Forse. Anita dovrebbe spiegarci un po' di più della situazione, se il vero padre sa e non lo vuole... Beh io parlerei comunque col suo compagno, nei tempi e nei modi giusti. 
Anche perché c'è sempre qualcuno che prima o poi tira fuori la verità... e non oso pensare alle ripercussioni psicologiche di questo bambino/a...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma se lo sperma non è il suo, NON è neanche padre...
> Air


Non e' lo sperma a fare un padre...


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...*ma se lo sperma non è il suo*, NON è neanche padre...
> Air


Air, il padre è chi fa il padre, chi fatica una vita intera a far crescere un bambino...non chi magari si limita ad una scopata.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iris ma chi se la prende con il bambino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ed è quello che dicevo io...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto. *però secondo te è altresì giusto che lo cresca credendolo suo?*


STRAQUOTO!


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...con qualcuno di voi non concordo. Mi sembrate della categoria "Occhio non vede, cuore non duole". Mi spiego meglio. Se il compagno d'Anita e se il figlio stesso non sapranno nulla, per voi andra tutto "bene". Cazzolina, ragazzi, facile dire che è tutto ok quando non si conoscono le verità.
> Air


La cosa che mi sconcerta e' quella di ignorare il diritto di un bambino di sapere chi e' suo padre ... alla faccia dei diritti e della chiarezza


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto. però secondo te è altresì giusto che lo cresca credendolo suo?


Secondo me no. Che lo sappia almeno. Poi deciderà il da farsi.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Probabilmente quel padre, anche se non suo, lo amerà più dell'altro. Forse. Anita dovrebbe spiegarci un po' di più della situazione, se il vero padre sa e non lo vuole... Beh io parlerei comunque col suo compagno, nei tempi e nei modi giusti.
> Anche perché c'è sempre qualcuno che prima o poi tira fuori la verità... e non oso pensare alle ripercussioni psicologiche di questo bambino/a...


...mamma mia, quanta comprensione...
Emmkappa, lo so che potrebbe anche essere un miglior "padre" l'ufficiale partner, anche se il figlio non è suo ma...NON E' SUO!


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Air, il padre è chi fa il padre, chi fatica una vita intera a far crescere un bambino...non chi magari si limita ad una scopata.


ma tu vorresti saperlo o no, se è figlio tuo o no?
poi sei libero di decidere quello che vuoi, ma intanto?
sei sicuro che per te non farebbe nessuna differenza scoprirlo magari quando ormai è nato e lo hai già riconosciuto?
hai figli Molti?


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto. però secondo te è altresì giusto che lo cresca credendolo suo?


Anna non esistono gli assoluti nella vita...ti do ragione, non è giusto. Ma la vita è fatta di compromessi.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La cosa che mi sconcerta e' quella di ignorare il diritto di un bambino di sapere chi e' suo padre ... alla faccia dei diritti e della chiarezza


...meglio così, dammi retta...anche se concordo con quanto da te postato.
Ci sarebbero troppe papy e troppe mamy non giusti...
Air


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma tu vorresti saperlo o no, se è figlio tuo o no?
> poi sei libero di decidere quello che vuoi, ma intanto?
> sei sicuro che per te non farebbe nessuna differenza scoprirlo magari quando ormai è nato e lo hai già riconosciuto?
> hai figli Molti?


No, non voglio saperlo, la sento figlia mia e mi basta.
Si,  una.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anna non esistono gli assoluti nella vita...ti do ragione, non è giusto. Ma la vita è fatta di compromessi.


Vero MM. Ma non si fanno compromessi sulla vita degli altri. I propri errori si pagano personalmente.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anna non esistono gli assoluti nella vita...ti do ragione, non è giusto. *Ma la vita è fatta di compromessi*.


...e dov'è il compromesso davanti ad una simile storia? Se il parner ufficiale ama anita deve accettare un figlio che lei ha concepito con l'amante?
Air


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero MM. Ma non si fanno compromessi sulla vita degli altri. *I propri errori si pagano personalmente*.


In questo caso però, rischierebbe fortemente di pagarlo il bimbo, non lei.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...meglio così, dammi retta...anche se concordo con quanto da te postato.
> Ci sarebbero troppe papy e troppe mamy non giusti...
> Air



Anita pensa solo a parare il suo culo ... ignorando i diritti del bambino e del compagno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e questo e' molto grave.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e dov'è il compromesso davanti ad una simile storia? Se il parner ufficiale ama anita deve accettare un figlio che lei ha concepito con l'amante?
> Air


Amante o grande amore della sua vita non cambia nulla Air. E' del bambino che mi preoccupo...


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anita pensa solo a parare il suo culo ... ignorando i diritti del bambino e del compagno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma come fai ad asserire una cosa del genere? Su quali basi? Dal poco che ha scritto? Sei davvero ingenerosa e fredda. Augurati di non venir giudicata secondo il tuo metro, in futuro


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iris ma chi se la prende con il bambino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto. nonha colpe..speriamo bene. E poi Anita ha sbagliato una volta. Diamole la possibilità di riscattarsi.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In questo caso però, rischierebbe fortemente di pagarlo il bimbo, non lei.


Perché? Rischia di NON avere un padre? MM per la crescita psichica di un bambino l'importante è la chiarezza. Un padre ce l'ha. Magari non lo riconoscerà, non lo vorrà mai vedere. Ma c'è. Esiste.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Air, il padre è chi fa il padre, chi fatica una vita intera a far crescere un bambino...non chi magari si limita ad una scopata.


MItico MM, il padre è chi ti ha messo al mondo. Che poi ci siano persone che sanno fare da padre pur non essendo padri, è un altro discorso. Anche mio padre sa far volare l'aereo ma non è pilota...e potrebbe anche essere più bravo di me, che ne sai?
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Appunto. nonha colpe..speriamo bene. E poi Anita ha sbagliato una volta. Diamole la possibilità di riscattarsi.


Fingendo?


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anita ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. E' da qualche giorno che vi leggo dopo avervi scoperto casualmente nei miei giri sulla rete. Questo posto si chiama confessionale, ed io mi devo confessare.
> Arrivo al punto: sono all'ottavo mese circa, quindi siamo agli sgoccioli. La mia gravidanza è stata molto difficile non solo per quanto concerne la salute, credo di essere un po' depressa. Il bimbo che sta per nascere non è del mio compagno bensì il frutto di un tradimento. Non me la sono sentita di abortire ne tanto meno di confessare tutto. Amo moltissimo il mio uomo, con tutta me stessa e non credevo sarebbe successa una cosa del genere proprio a me. La mia decisione è stata sofferta. Venivo da un periodo molto difficile con il mio compagno. Non ho mai smesso di amarlo, per quanto possa sembrare assurdo. Non posso vivere senza lui. Mi sono abbandonata ad una avventura, sbagliando lo so. Quando ho scoperto di essere incinta avrei potuto fare 2 cose: confessare la verità, rischiando di perderlo per il resto della mia vita, rovinare la mia vita (vivo in un piccolo paese e tutti mi conoscono) e odiare me stessa e probabilmente anche il bimbo che ho in grembo, oppure avrei potuto abortire. Ho deciso di portare avanti questa gravidanza nonostante tutto. Data la notizia al mio compagno, vista la gioia nei suoi occhi, la sua felicità erano spariti i miei sensi di colpa. Ma ora, ciò che ho dentro è solo tanta paura. Inutile dire che lui non accetterebbe mai questa situazione e probabilmente i suoi genitori ed il resto della gente sarebbe capace di farmi fuori. *Ora sto impazzendo. Ditemi cosa devo fare, comunque ditemi qualcosa. Non cerco solo parole tenere, ma parole che mi possano far capire la mia strada. *Grazie


Ti ho nel cuore. Tu rappresenti il mio incubo peggiore. Quando ho cominciato la relazione con il mio amante questo era il mio pensiero fisso. La prima cosa che ho fatto è stato prendere le precauzioni subito per evitare quello che è successo a te. Ormai per te il danno è stato fatto. Sinceramente non credo sia la cosa piu' giusta non dirlo al tuo compagno, all'ex e soprattutto a tuo figlio. Il disonore è poca cosa credimi rispetto al peso della menzogna. Le mie piu' grandi paure sono sempre state in merito a questo argomento, se vivendo nella menzogna un giorno io sarei venuta a mancare avrei portato con me il segreto. Tuo figlio non saprebbe mai di suo padre, il vero padre non saprebbe mai di suo figlio e il padre non vero continuerebbe a pensare che sia suo. Pensa cosa accadrebbe se tuo figlio avesse bisogno del padre, di conoscere la sua amnesi, per qualche malattia, cosa accadrebbe, e pensa se tu non ci fossi lo condanneresti a morte certa.
Riflettici e tanto. Forse perderesti il tuo compagno, non lo so', se ti ama tanto forse potrebbe accettarlo. E' difficile a sapersi.
Ti auguro di trovare dentro di te una soluzione idonea, per te ma soprattutto per chi hai in grembo.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e dov'è il compromesso davanti ad una simile storia? Se il parner ufficiale ama anita deve accettare un figlio che lei ha concepito con l'amante?
> Air


anche secondo me questo non è un compromesso. un compromesso si può trovare conoscendo la verità.


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché? Rischia di NON avere un padre? MM per la crescita psichica di un bambino l'importante è la chiarezza. Un padre ce l'ha. Magari non lo riconoscerà, non lo vorrà mai vedere. Ma c'è. Esiste.


Sai che bello crescere con un padre che non ti riconosce!!!! Che non ti vuole!!!
La situazione è già chiara. Quel bambino ha già due genitori.
Non mi pare che il padre biologico lo reclami.


----------



## Old debby (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io parlo da madre. Il bambino non ha colpe. E' il soggeto debole, e va protetto.
> Quindi, Anita che ha sbagliato, tenga il segreto per sè...e cerchi di essere una buona mamma.
> Se parla, quel bambino forse non avrà un padre. Il richiamo del sangue è una gran minchiata...non esiste. I padri sono quelli che amano e crescono i figli. Il compagno di Anita sarà un bravo papà. L'amante non è nessuno.


 
Ciao Anita.
Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo con quello che dice Iris, però oggigiorno tenere segreta una cosa così è molto difficile.
Quando è nata mia figlia, ricordo che fra i vari esami a cui l'hanno sottoposta c'è stato anche il controllo del gruppo sanguigno.
Il risultato poi è stato mostrato (insieme agli altri esiti) a me e al mio compagno.
La bomba ha il gruppo del padre.
Quindi mi chiedo...e se tuo figlio non possedesse nè il tuo, nè casualmente quello del tuo compagno cosa succederà?

Un abbraccio
Debby


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Amante o grande amore della sua vita non cambia nulla Air. E' del bambino che mi preoccupo...


...hai ragione, ma il silenzio è la giusta medicina? E spero che l'amante non abbia una particolare fisionomia, diversa dal parner ufficiale (non è una battuta).
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> un compromesso. un compromesso si può trovare conoscendo la verità.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sai che bello crescere con un padre che non ti riconosce!!!! Che non ti vuole!!!
> La situazione è già chiara. Quel bambino ha già due genitori.
> Non mi pare che il padre biologico lo reclami.[/quote]
> 
> Che ne sai Iris, non ce l'ha detto. Puo' anche darsi che non lo sappia, e messo a conoscenza del fatto se ne preoccupi.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché? Rischia di NON avere un padre? MM per la crescita psichica di un bambino l'importante è la chiarezza. Un padre ce l'ha. Magari non lo riconoscerà, non lo vorrà mai vedere. Ma c'è. Esiste.


Ora ha una famiglia...una madre e un "padre" che lo ameranno. Una madre ed un padre che si amano. Anita ha sbagliato...ma rischia di "rimediare" ad un errore con uno ancora maggiore.
Io le do questo consiglio...se davvero ama il suo compagno, superi il rimorso. E' difficile, ci vorrà tempo...ami lui e il bimbo, e dimentichi da dove materialmente è arrivato.


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e dov'è il compromesso davanti ad una simile storia? Se il parner ufficiale ama anita deve accettare un figlio che lei ha concepito con l'amante?
> Air


 
Il bambino non è una appendice della madre. Tu non hai figli...i bambinio si fanno amare per loro stessi. E' facile amare un bambino.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sai che bello crescere con un padre che non ti riconosce!!!! Che non ti vuole!!!
> La situazione è già chiara. Quel bambino ha già due genitori.
> Non mi pare che il padre biologico lo reclami.


Già meglio vivere nell'ipocrisia... sicuro...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Ciao Anita.
> Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo con quello che dice Iris, però oggigiorno tenere segreta una cosa così è molto difficile.
> Quando è nata mia figlia, ricordo che fra i vari esami a cui l'hanno sottoposta c'è stato anche il controllo del gruppo sanguigno.
> Il risultato poi è stato mostrato (insieme agli altri esiti) a me e al mio compagno.
> ...


Scusa Debby, se mi permetto: le state mettendo paura perchè potrebbe saltar fuori la verità, anche per via dell'esame del DNA-Gruppo Sanguigno o perchè è doveroso che lei dica la verità al suo uomo?
Mi pare la prima ipotesi in quanto se foste sicuri che non rischierànulla, optereste quasi tutti per il silenzio.
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...hai ragione, ma il silenzio è la giusta medicina? E spero che l'amante non abbia una particolare fisionomia, diversa dal parner ufficiale (non è una battuta).
> Air




















   c'avevo pensato pure io...

Ovvio che no Air, io parlerei. Sbaglio, pago. E' giusto che questo bambino cresca nella verità. Se poi il compagno di Anita la ama davvero accetterà lei, il tradimento, e il bambino. Altrimenti lo crescerà da sola...


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Già meglio vivere nell'ipocrisia... sicuro...


Le scelte di coraggio si fanno sulla pelle propria. Non su quella degli altri
Ipocrita sarebbe sperare di lavarsi la coscienza spifferando tutto.
L'errore c'è stato. Il modo migliore di pagarlo è di tacere e comportarsi bene.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma anche avere un "padre" che non è suo...mica bello, eh?! Pensa al pargolo che chiamerà papà un'estraneo...
> Air


il padre è colui che ti protegge, ti ama, ti segue nella tua crescita, ti instrada alla vita e ti aiuta ad affrontarla. Che lo sia geneticamente o no non conta nulla.
Certo è che per questo bambino non sarà un estraneo.
Che alla base di una maternità ci sia una menzogna a me lascia attonita. Mi suona un po' male solo quel "lo amo tanto" ma lasciamo perdere.
Non vedo il motivo di dire la verità all'uomo che dici di amare e che ne diventerà l'effettivo padre.
A me questi pentimenti tardivi sanno tanto di volersi scaricare la coscienza e buttare sul tradito il problema.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Ciao Anita.
> Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo con quello che dice Iris, però oggigiorno tenere segreta una cosa così è molto difficile.
> Quando è nata mia figlia, ricordo che fra i vari esami a cui l'hanno sottoposta c'è stato anche il controllo del gruppo sanguigno.
> Il risultato poi è stato mostrato (insieme agli altri esiti) a me e al mio compagno.
> ...


Vero. Ciao Debby, tutto bene?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il bambino non è una appendice della madre. Tu non hai figli...i bambinio si fanno amare per loro stessi. E' facile amare un bambino.


Forse non ci capiamo. Non è questo il punto. Anch'io potrei andare molto più d'accordo con il pischellino che abita da me, al pian terreno...e magari va molto più d'accordo con me che con suo padre. Il fatto è che io non sono suo padre e lui non è mio figlio.
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Le scelte di coraggio si fanno sulla pelle propria. Non su quella degli altri
> Ipocrita sarebbe sperare di lavarsi la coscienza spifferando tutto.
> L'errore c'è stato. Il modo migliore di pagarlo è di tacere e comportarsi bene.


 
Tacere per far crescere un figlio nella menzogna? No mi dispiace, non sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche secondo me questo non è un compromesso. un compromesso si può trovare conoscendo la verità.


Secondo me lo è. Il peso lo porterà lei, per il bene degli altri...ogni errore ci costa fatica.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tacere per far crescere un figlio nella menzogna? No mi dispiace, non sono assolutamente d'accordo.


Quoto.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me lo è. Il peso lo porterà lei, per il bene degli altri...ogni errore ci costa fatica.


MM ma c'è un bambino di mezzo. Un essere umano. E' giusto che sappia. Lui quando avrà l'età per comprendere e subito il compagno di Anita. Poi mi piacerebbe sapere se il vero padre è al corrente della situazione, ma Anita non c'è...


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me lo è. Il peso lo porterà lei, per il bene degli altri...ogni errore ci costa fatica.


Ma io non so' se ti rendi conto che significa portare un peso di questo tipo.
Non lo scorderà mai, ogni volta che lo guarderà si ricorderà.
Caspita ma questo è un macigno sul cuore.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Ciao Anita.
> Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo con quello che dice Iris, però oggigiorno tenere segreta una cosa così è molto difficile.
> Quando è nata mia figlia, ricordo che fra i vari esami a cui l'hanno sottoposta c'è stato anche il controllo del gruppo sanguigno.
> Il risultato poi è stato mostrato (insieme agli altri esiti) a me e al mio compagno.
> ...


Io non ho il gruppo di nessuno dei miei genitori, ma sono inequivocabilmente tanto simile da non avere scampo: nessun principe scandinavo verrà a dirmi che sono la figlia perduta (principessa)!
Ok, volevo un pò sdrammatizzare, ma il problema esiste ed è grande.
Io sarei d'accordo nel non dire nulal e enel fatto che il padre è chi lo cresce ed ama e non il 'donatore', ma sussiste un problema: il diritto del padre di saperlo. 
Almeno lui e il compagno devono poter fare la loro scelta consapevole. Poi può darsi ceh quel figlio sia amato il doppio, non possiamo saperlo, ma bisogna dargli la possibilità di scegliere.
Diglielo dopo il parto, diglielo stasera, diglielo in lacrime o per lettera, fai tu, ma non lasciarlo fuori dalla tua vita. Spiegagli quello che hai detto a noi, del distacco, dell'errore, del pentimento, dell'amore per lui. Se vi amate davvero una strada la troverete..... 
Ti auguro tutto il bene del mondo.
E se le cose dovessero precipitare, alla fine, ti resterà la tua vita, un figlio e la consapevolezza di aver cercato di rimediare al tuo errore umano. E' molto di più di quello che molti hanno.


----------



## Old debby (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero. Ciao Debby, tutto bene?


Ciao!
Le cose vanno un pochino meglio, stiamo continuando la terapia di coppia e qualcosa sembra che faccia...mi sembra che stia giovando soprattutto a lui.
I momenti di tensione non mancano ma staremo a vedere.
La buona volontà c'è...
Un bacio


----------



## Old alesera (22 Febbraio 2008)

*il peso...*

lei potrebbe pure non dire nulla tanto a che serve?? per creare problemi al figlio?

tanto lei sicuramente potrà sostenere il peso del segreto..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






l'importante è la serenità del bambino che crescerà con 1 padre non suo...ma rovinargli subito l'esistenza....?


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Le cose vanno un pochino meglio, stiamo continuando la terapia di coppia e qualcosa sembra che faccia...mi sembra che stia giovando soprattutto a lui.
> I momenti di tensione non mancano ma staremo a vedere.
> La buona volontà c'è...
> Un bacio


Bene, sono molto contenta... un bacio anche a te!


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> lei potrebbe pure non dire nulla tanto a che serve?? per creare problemi al figlio?
> 
> tanto lei sicuramente potrà sostenere il peso del segreto.....
> 
> ...


A te piacerebbe avere un fillio in giro e non saperne nulla?


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma io non so' se ti rendi conto che significa portare un peso di questo tipo.
> *Non lo scorderà mai, ogni volta che lo guarderà si ricorderà*.
> Caspita ma questo è un macigno sul cuore.


Non lo so...e nemmeno tu. Ognuno di noi è unico e diverso dagli altri. Con l'amore vero si cancellano molte cose.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma come fai ad asserire una cosa del genere? Su quali basi? Dal poco che ha scritto? Sei davvero ingenerosa e fredda. Augurati di non venir giudicata secondo il tuo metro, in futuro


Pensa a quanto sono ingenerosa e fredda ... ho aderito ad una proposta di legge dove alla nascita di un bambino/a venga fatto di norma a tutti l'analisi del DNA ... io rispetto l'individuo dalla nascita ... BASTA con le meschinita' e bugie/menzogne/falsita' del passato.


----------



## Old debby (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusa Debby, se mi permetto: le state mettendo paura perchè potrebbe saltar fuori la verità, anche per via dell'esame del DNA-Gruppo Sanguigno o perchè è doveroso che lei dica la verità al suo uomo?
> Mi pare la prima ipotesi in quanto se foste sicuri che non rischierànulla, optereste quasi tutti per il silenzio.
> Air


A dirti la verità non so cosa sia giusto fare moralmente...so solo che sono cose delicatissime e probabilmente la scelta più saggia da fare sarebbe rivolgersi a una persona esperta che le faccia capire quali possono essere le conseguenze (di una qualsiasi scelta) sulla futura vita del suo compagno, sua e del nascituro.
Di una cosa però sono convinta...non è uno spermatozoo a fare di un uomo un padre!!

Ciao


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> *lei potrebbe pure non dire nulla tanto a che serve??* per creare problemi al figlio?
> 
> tanto lei sicuramente potrà sostenere il peso del segreto.....
> 
> ...


...servirebbe ad essere almeno una volta onesta col suo lui, visto che già una volta è stata disonesta, quando lo ha tradito.
Air


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non lo so...e nemmeno tu. Ognuno di noi è unico e diverso dagli altri. Con l'amore vero si cancellano molte cose.


Ricordati i cerchi aperti non fanno dimenticare. Ogni cerchio va' chiuso.
Puoi essere il piu' cinico e bastardo di questo mondo ma una menzogna simile non la dimentichi.
E ne è la dimostrazione il fatto che ha già tutti questi dubbi ora.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> A dirti la verità non so cosa sia giusto fare moralmente...so solo che sono cose delicatissime e probabilmente la scelta più saggia da fare sarebbe rivolgersi a una persona esperta che le faccia capire quali possono essere le conseguenze (di una qualsiasi scelta) sulla futura vita del suo compagno, sua e del nascituro.
> *Di una cosa però sono convinta...non è uno spermatozoo a fare di un uomo un padre!!*
> 
> Ciao


...gioia, allora cerchiamo il padre che più ci piace, visto che non è lo spermatozoo di nostro padre, ovvero la persona che ci ha messo al mondo, quel che conta...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensa a quanto sono ingenerosa e fredda ... ho aderito ad una proposta di legge dove alla nascita di un bambino/a venga fatto di norma a tutti l'analisi del DNA ... io rispetto l'individuo dalla nascita ... BASTA con le meschinita' e bugie/menzogne/falsita' del passato.


Ma per il bene di chi? Credo che  un bimbo non s'interessi della verita' ma di mamma e papa'...


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...servirebbe ad essere almeno una volta onesta col suo lui, visto che già una volta è stata disonesta, quando lo ha tradito.
> Air


 
Tu vuoi punire l'adutera. Non pensi al bambino.
La giustizia o quella che voi credete giustizia deve essere l'altare su cui sacrificare un nascituro?
Io credo proprio di no.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> A dirti la verità non so cosa sia giusto fare moralmente...so solo che sono cose delicatissime e probabilmente la scelta più saggia da fare sarebbe rivolgersi a una persona esperta che le faccia capire quali possono essere le conseguenze (di una qualsiasi scelta) sulla futura vita del suo compagno, sua e del nascituro.
> Di una cosa però sono convinta...non è uno spermatozoo a fare di un uomo un padre!!
> 
> Ciao


Ah perfettamenta ragione. E' stato piu' mio padre il mio patrigno che quello vero.
Pero' il mio padre vero c'è, so' chi è, e guarda caso le mie malattie sono anche le sue.
Forse uno spermatozoo il padre lo fa'.
Non credi?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma per il bene di chi? Credo che un bimbo non s'interessi della verita' ma di mamma e papa'...


Letty, ha ragione. Il bimbo non s'interessa. Ma la madre dovrebbe interessare, non il bambino stesso, ma che la persona che farà lui da padre...non è il vero padre.
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ricordati i cerchi aperti non fanno dimenticare. Ogni cerchio va' chiuso.
> Puoi essere il piu' cinico e bastardo di questo mondo ma una menzogna simile non la dimentichi.
> E ne è la dimostrazione il fatto che ha già tutti questi dubbi ora.


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...gioia, allora cerchiamo il padre che più ci piace, visto che non è lo spermatozoo di nostro padre, ovvero la persona che ci ha messo al mondo, quel che conta...


 
Ma da quando gli spermatozoi contano più dei sentimenti!!!!

E' padre chi se lo merita. Un padre che ama il figlio se lo merita.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ah perfettamenta ragione. E' stato piu' mio padre il mio patrigno che quello vero.
> *Pero' il mio padre vero c'è, so' chi è, e guarda caso le mie malattie sono anche le sue.*
> *Forse uno spermatozoo il padre lo fa'.*
> Non credi?


Hai ragione...
Air


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma da quando gli spermatozoi contano più dei sentimenti!!!!
> 
> E' padre chi se lo merita. Un padre che ama il figlio se lo merita.


Ma cosa ne sai Iris. Qui non sappiamo neanche se il padre biologico ne è a conoscenza, se ha manifestato un'intenzione.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma per il bene di chi? Credo che  un bimbo non s'interessi della verita' ma di mamma e papa'...



Ma la dobbiamo pensare alla stessa maniera tu ed io?


Tu hai la tua opinione, ed io la mia.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma da quando gli spermatozoi contano più dei sentimenti!!!!
> 
> E' padre chi se lo merita. Un padre che ama il figlio se lo merita.


Iris, perchè escludoi che il vero padre non sia migliore di questo tizio che, non sapendo, fingerà di esserlo? Tutti che difendete le ottime capacità di questo signore...l'amante non potrebbe averne più di lui?
Air


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Letty, ha ragione. Il bimbo non s'interessa. Ma la madre dovrebbe interessare, non il bambino stesso, ma che la persona che farà lui da padre...non è il vero padre.
> Air


E allora? i padri adottivi cosa sono? Tutti stronzi? oppure benefattori?
I figli sono un dono...e come tali vanno accettati, e vanno  meritati.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensa a quanto sono ingenerosa e fredda ... ho aderito ad una proposta di legge dove alla nascita di un bambino/a venga fatto di norma a tutti l'analisi del DNA ... io rispetto l'individuo dalla nascita ... BASTA con le meschinita' e bugie/menzogne/falsita' del passato.


Dai Marì...devo ricordarti il tuo commento? Dai per scontante le motivazioni di Anita...così a cuor leggero. Non pensi alla sua sofferenza, che traspare evidente. No, dici che si vuol salvare il culo. Cosa mi importa della tua adesione ad un progetto di legge, tra l'altro liberticida.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Letty, ha ragione. Il bimbo non s'interessa. Ma la madre dovrebbe interessare, non il bambino stesso, ma che la persona che farà lui da padre...non è il vero padre.
> Air


Ma il figlio avra' un padre il peso della menzogna lo portera' lei... Air il mio compagno cresce una figlia come sua... benche' vista la sua carnagione pallida, ha forti dubbi sulla paternita'... se ne fotte per lui e' sua figlia. Punto. Lo considero un comportamento molto piu' decoroso che inacidirsi per un test del DNA


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Le scelte di coraggio si fanno sulla pelle propria. Non su quella degli altri
> Ipocrita sarebbe sperare di lavarsi la coscienza spifferando tutto.
> L'errore c'è stato. Il modo migliore di pagarlo è di tacere e comportarsi bene.


 
sono d'accordo assolutamente e soprattutto, e parlo da padre naturale, padre è chi cresce, ama e si prende amorevole cura delle proprie cresature. il resto non conta, niente. Anita deve sacrificarsi e convivere con il proprio rimorso. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E allora? i padri adottivi cosa sono? Tutti stronzi? oppure benefattori?
> I figli sono un dono...e come tali vanno accettati, e vanno meritati.


Ascoltami qui non stiamo sindacando questo. Qui si dice che un filgio non saprà mai chi è il suo vero padre, e che un padre crescerà un filgio che non sa' che non è suo. Il padre adottivo lo sa' e come. 
Il mio patrigno mi ha cresciuto, mi amava come sua figlia, ma non ero biologicamente la sua. Inteso?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Vi racconto una cosa...*

...è una confidenza.
Mia madre ha un fratello...ma sono fratelli solo per la mamma. Infatti, mia nonna si è sposata due volte dopo che il primo marito è, ahimè, morto.
Il primo marito è padre di mio zio; il secondo è padre di mia mamma. Il secondo ha accudito mio zio, come fosse un figlio. Ma a mio zio è stato detto che non era il suo vero padre. Infatti, mio zio ha come padre A e non M.
Tutto questo perchè mia nonna s'è ri-sposata dopo un lutto. Qui la cosa si fa diversa (e voi avete molta più compassione) perchè c'è davanti un tradimento.
Voi volete tacere l'infedeltà.
Air


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anzi sai che c'è faccio una provocazione a tutti quanti visto che Anita è sparita.

Ma voi lo vorreste sapere se vostro padre lo è oppure no?????


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il figlio avra' un padre il peso della menzogna lo portera' lei... Air il mio compagno cresce una figlia come sua... benche' vista la sua carnagione pallida, ha forti dubbi sulla paternita'... se ne fotte per lui e' sua figlia. Punto. Lo considero un comportamento molto piu' decoroso che inacidirsi per un test del DNA


...ma il tuo attuale lui conosce la verità Io non dico che il tizio ripudi il pargolo di un altro...semmai lo farà è perchè la moglie lo ha tradito!
Air


----------



## Old debby (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ah perfettamenta ragione. E' stato piu' mio padre il mio patrigno che quello vero.
> Pero' il mio padre vero c'è, so' chi è, e guarda caso le mie malattie sono anche le sue.
> Forse uno spermatozoo il padre lo fa'.
> Non credi?


Allora diciamo che lo fa biologicamente
Anita non ha parlato dell'amante, non ha detto quale rapporto intercorre fra loro...se è stata solo l'avventura con uno sconosciuto dubito fortemente che quest'uomo sarà così felice di diventare genitore per forza.
Magari lei non sa nemmeno come contattarlo, forse non sa nulla di lui...
Sinceramente non ritengo che lei debba per forza informare quell'uomo di aspettare un figlio suo (nell'ipotesi che per lei non significhi sentimentalemnte nulla).
Sul suo compagno invece non mi esprimo, ribadisco che è una situazione troppo delicata e mi limito semplicemente a dire che la verità potrebbe comunque saltare fuori per motivi "medici"...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...è una confidenza.
> Mia madre ha un fratello...ma sono fratelli solo per la mamma. Infatti, mia nonna si è sposata due volte dopo che il primo marito è, ahimè, morto.
> Il primo marito è padre di mio zio; il secondo è padre di mia mamma. Il secondo ha accudito mio zio, come fosse un figlio. Ma a mio zio è stato detto che non era il suo vero padre. Infatti, mio zio ha come padre A e non M.
> Tutto questo perchè mia nonna s'è sposata dopo un lutto. Qui la cosa si fa diversa (e voi avete molta più compassione) perchè c'è davanti un tradimento.
> ...


Air la compassione non e' per il tradimento...e' per il bimbo...


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Voi guardate ai diritti di tutti tranne quelli del bambino
Air vuole punire l'adultera.
Casa 71 sogna una riappacificazione con l'amante, che Anita manco vuole.
MK ha un concetto di giustizia che va salvato...e pazienza se qualcuno soffrirà.
Marì si preoccupa che la madre "troia" la faccia franca..

ma a questo bimbo mi pare non ci pensi nessuno. Tutto facile. crescera nella verità , pazienza se soffre( cisono sempre gli psicologi a far ingoiare il rospo)
E quella grande puttana della madre non la passerà liscia.

Il cornuto? beh il cornuto deve sapere e lavare l'onta....non può mica amare un figlio che proviene da uno spermatozoo estraneo!!!!


----------



## Old debby (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma il tuo attuale lui conosce la verità Io non dico che il tizio ripudi il pargolo di un altro...semmai lo farà è perchè la moglie lo ha tradito!
> Air


Allora ripudierà lei...non un figlio che ha cresciuto come suo!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anita ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. E' da qualche giorno che vi leggo dopo avervi scoperto casualmente nei miei giri sulla rete. Questo posto si chiama confessionale, ed io mi devo confessare.
> Arrivo al punto: sono all'ottavo mese circa, quindi siamo agli sgoccioli. La mia gravidanza è stata molto difficile non solo per quanto concerne la salute, credo di essere un po' depressa. Il bimbo che sta per nascere non è del mio compagno bensì il frutto di un tradimento. Non me la sono sentita di abortire ne tanto meno di confessare tutto. Amo moltissimo il mio uomo, con tutta me stessa e non credevo sarebbe successa una cosa del genere proprio a me. La mia decisione è stata sofferta. Venivo da un periodo molto difficile con il mio compagno. Non ho mai smesso di amarlo, per quanto possa sembrare assurdo. Non posso vivere senza lui. Mi sono abbandonata ad una avventura, sbagliando lo so. Quando ho scoperto di essere incinta avrei potuto fare 2 cose: confessare la verità, rischiando di perderlo per il resto della mia vita, rovinare la mia vita (vivo in un piccolo paese e tutti mi conoscono) e odiare me stessa e probabilmente anche il bimbo che ho in grembo, oppure avrei potuto abortire. Ho deciso di portare avanti questa gravidanza nonostante tutto. Data la notizia al mio compagno, vista la gioia nei suoi occhi, la sua felicità erano spariti i miei sensi di colpa. Ma ora, ciò che ho dentro è solo tanta paura. Inutile dire che lui non accetterebbe mai questa situazione e probabilmente i suoi genitori ed il resto della gente sarebbe capace di farmi fuori. *Ora sto impazzendo. Ditemi cosa devo fare, comunque ditemi qualcosa. Non cerco solo parole tenere, ma parole che mi possano far capire la mia strada. *Grazie


Anita benvenuta.

Mi fa una rabbia pazzesca che al gioro d'oggi una giovane donna si trovi a dover lottare contro fantasmi come l'esclusione sociale e l'abbandono esistenziale.

Il fatto che tu non abbia gli strumenti per reagire alla disperazione, e saper decidere della tua vita, è tristissimo, sul serio.

Per ora concentrati sul tuo bambino che sta per nascere...sei assolutamente certa che non sia di tuo marito?

E dacci qualche dettaglio in piu': non hai una famiglia che ti supporti? Non lavori? Pensi tuo marito non accetterebbe mai un figlio non suo?

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che lo fa biologicamente
> Anita non ha parlato dell'amante, non ha detto quale rapporto intercorre fra loro...se è stata solo l'avventura con uno sconosciuto dubito fortemente che quest'uomo sarà così felice di diventare genitore per forza.
> Magari lei non sa nemmeno come contattarlo, forse non sa nulla di lui...
> Sinceramente non ritengo che lei debba per forza informare quell'uomo di aspettare un figlio suo (nell'ipotesi che per lei non significhi sentimentalemnte nulla).
> Sul suo compagno invece non mi esprimo, ribadisco che è una situazione troppo delicata e mi limito semplicemente a dire che la verità potrebbe comunque saltare fuori per motivi "medici"...


...allora: informare il vero padre no; informare il figlio no, informare il finto padre no...eccheccazzo, ma per farla andare con un amante si, vero?
Ma fatemi il piacere...
Airforever


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Iris, perchè escludoi che il vero padre non sia migliore di questo tizio che, non sapendo, fingerà di esserlo? Tutti che difendete le ottime capacità di questo signore...l'amante non potrebbe averne più di lui?
> Air


Magari si parte dal presupposto che per essere un buon padre bisognerebbe volerlo essere e deciderlo in accordo con la madre?
Il compagno di lei in questo caso non sceglie. E' vero.


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...è una confidenza.
> Mia madre ha un fratello...ma sono fratelli solo per la mamma. Infatti, mia nonna si è sposata due volte dopo che il primo marito è, ahimè, morto.
> Il primo marito è padre di mio zio; il secondo è padre di mia mamma. Il secondo ha accudito mio zio, come fosse un figlio. Ma a mio zio è stato detto che non era il suo vero padre. Infatti, mio zio ha come padre A e non M.
> Tutto questo perchè mia nonna s'è ri-sposata dopo un lutto. Qui la cosa si fa diversa (e voi avete molta più compassione) perchè c'è davanti un tradimento.
> ...


 
No. Per te è diversa. Per i figli è la medesima. Conta l'effetto, non la causa.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma il tuo attuale lui conosce la verità Io non dico che il tizio ripudi il pargolo di un altro...semmai lo farà è perchè la moglie lo ha tradito!
> Air


No la verita' non la conosce, ha solo sentore... non ha fatto nessun test... la genetica puo' anche giocare qualche tiro sai... 

Ma tu credi che la verita' metterebbe le cose a posto?


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che lo fa biologicamente
> Anita non ha parlato dell'amante, non ha detto quale rapporto intercorre fra loro...se è stata solo l'avventura con uno sconosciuto dubito fortemente che quest'uomo sarà così felice di diventare genitore per forza.
> Magari lei non sa nemmeno come contattarlo, forse non sa nulla di lui...
> Sinceramente non ritengo che lei debba per forza informare quell'uomo di aspettare un figlio suo (nell'ipotesi che per lei non significhi sentimentalemnte nulla).
> Sul suo compagno invece non mi esprimo, ribadisco che è una situazione troppo delicata e mi limito semplicemente a dire che la verità potrebbe comunque saltare fuori per motivi "medici"...


Per quanto riguarda l'amante è vero, magari ci dicesse qualcosa di piu'.......
Ciò nonostante non credo sia giusto che il vero padre non sappia nulla.
Visto che abita in un paesino come ha detto, secondo me sa' come trovarlo.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Allora ripudierà lei...non un figlio che ha cresciuto come suo!!


ALT: tu stai parlando come se solo un domani lui lo verrà a sapere. CALMA: lui lo deve sapere ancor prima che nasca. Poi, se vorrà ripudiare lei o entrambi, questo non lo so. Certamente lo sbaglio è della mamma e non del figlio. Ma questo non pregiudica il fatto che lui (il parner ufficiale) possa non riconoscerlo come figlio.
Air


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Anzi sai che c'è faccio una provocazione a tutti quanti visto che Anita è sparita.
> 
> Ma voi lo vorreste sapere se vostro padre lo è oppure no?????


No. Mio padre e colui che mi ha cresciuta ed amata..
Non mi interessa sapere altro.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Per te è diversa. Per i figli è la medesima. Conta l'effetto, non la causa.


Resta di fatto, però, che mio zio non considera come suo padre quekllo di mia madre, anche se ha vissuto molti più anni in balia del padre di mia madre che del suo, visto che il suo è morto quando lui aveva solo 7 anni.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Mio padre e colui che mi ha cresciuta ed amata..
> Non mi interessa sapere altro.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Voi guardate ai diritti di tutti tranne quelli del bambino
> Air vuole punire l'adultera.
> Casa 71 sogna una riappacificazione con l'amante, che Anita manco vuole.
> MK ha un concetto di giustizia che va salvato...e pazienza se qualcuno soffrirà.
> ...


Forse non hai capito. 
IO VOGLIO CHE UN PADRE SAPPIA CHE E' PADRE, E UNO CHE NON LO E' SAPPIA LA VERITA'.
Chi cha parlato di riappacificazione? Nessuno.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Ciao Anita.
> Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo con quello che dice Iris, però oggigiorno tenere segreta una cosa così è molto difficile.
> Quando è nata mia figlia, ricordo che fra i vari esami a cui l'hanno sottoposta c'è stato anche il controllo del gruppo sanguigno.
> Il risultato poi è stato mostrato (insieme agli altri esiti) a me e al mio compagno.
> ...


 
il discorso scientifico non è così ovvio, ci sono varie combinazioni (mia figlia è 0, io A, mio marito B), difficile che una persona normale si addentri in queste cose.

Già piu' problematico il caso degli occhi azzurri: sia io che mio marito abbiamo gli occhi chiari, così i miei figli. Come lo potrei mai far passare un bambino con gli occhi scuri?!??!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No la verita' non la conosce, ha solo sentore... non ha fatto nessun test... la genetica puo' anche giocare qualche tiro sai...
> 
> Ma tu credi che la verita' metterebbe le cose a posto?


Gioia, scusa ma m'astengo perchè non conosco bene la tua storia. Tu stai con questo tizio, lo hai tradito e da questo tradimento è nato un pargolo che è del tuo amante?
Air


----------



## Old debby (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Anzi sai che c'è faccio una provocazione a tutti quanti visto che Anita è sparita.
> 
> Ma voi lo vorreste sapere se vostro padre lo è oppure no?????


 
NO, assolutissimamente NO!!


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


Ma guarda io sono la prima a dire che un padre è quello che ti cresce amorevolmente e non quello biologico. 
Ma da qui a dire che io se non conosco chi è il mio vero padre muoio perchè non conoscono la mia vera amnesi, insomma ce ne vuole.
O forse è piu' importante crescere in una famiglia sacra e pulita?????


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, scusa ma m'astengo perchè non conosco bene la tua storia. Tu stai con questo tizio, lo hai tradito e da questo tradimento è nato un pargolo che è del tuo amante?
> Air


No tesoro... io ho mia figlia che ha suo padre mio ex... il mio compagno ha sua figlia dalla sua ex... non ci sono amanti di mezzo


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito.
> IO VOGLIO CHE UN PADRE SAPPIA CHE E' PADRE, E UNO CHE NON LO E' SAPPIA LA VERITA'.
> Chi cha parlato di riappacificazione? Nessuno.


E io invece ritengo che la tranquillità del bimbo abbia la priorità su dei vaghi principi di giustizia, o volontà di pulirsi la coscienza.
I principi servono alle persone, non il contrario!


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Anzi sai che c'è faccio una provocazione a tutti quanti visto che Anita è sparita.
> 
> Ma voi lo vorreste sapere se vostro padre lo è oppure no?????


No. Non lo vorrei sapere. Mio padre è l'uomo che mi ha cresciuto.


----------



## Old debby (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il discorso scientifico non è così ovvio, ci sono varie combinazioni (mia figlia è 0, io A, mio marito B), difficile che una persona normale si addentri in queste cose.
> 
> Già piu' problematico il caso degli occhi azzurri: sia io che mio marito abbiamo gli occhi chiari, così i miei figli. Come lo potrei mai far passare un bambino con gli occhi scuri?!??!
> 
> Bacio!


I nonni?
Mia figlia ha il colore degli gli occhi uguali a mia nonna...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ALT: tu stai parlando come se solo un domani lui lo verrà a sapere. CALMA: lui lo deve sapere ancor prima che nasca. Poi, se vorrà ripudiare lei o entrambi, questo non lo so. Certamente lo sbaglio è della mamma e non del figlio. Ma questo non pregiudica il fatto che lui (il parner ufficiale) possa non riconoscerlo come figlio.
> Air


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma guarda io sono la prima a dire che un padre è quello che ti cresce amorevolmente e non quello biologico.
> Ma da qui a dire che io se non conosco chi è il mio vero padre muoio perchè non conoscono la mia vera amnesi, insomma ce ne vuole.
> O forse è piu' importante crescere in una famiglia sacra e pulita?????


Sinceramente io preferirei non conoscere la mia vera amnesi...e no9on avere la vita sconvolta.
E ti dico la verità.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Voi guardate ai diritti di tutti tranne quelli del bambino
> Air vuole punire l'adultera.
> Casa 71 sogna una riappacificazione con l'amante, che Anita manco vuole.
> MK ha un concetto di giustizia che va salvato...e pazienza se qualcuno soffrirà.
> ...


giusto, molto giusto, poi forse chi dice queste cose è perchè i figli non li ha - e non li cresce - se a me dicessero domani che i miei bambini non sono miei non credo cambierei atteggiamento anzi, forse li amerei ancora di più. un domani, grandi cresciuti e pronti, se vorranno, potranno cercare il loro papà naturale, li aiuterei, con i miei mezzi, a trovarlo, se loro desiderassero farlo.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E io invece ritengo che la tranquillità del bimbo abbia la priorità su dei vaghi principi di giustizia, o volontà di pulirsi la coscienza.
> *I principi servono alle persone, non il contrario*!


_todo modo para buscar la voluntad divina_...buona scuola non mente!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma guarda io sono la prima a dire che un padre è quello che ti cresce amorevolmente e non quello biologico.
> Ma da qui a dire che io se non conosco chi è il mio vero padre muoio perchè non conoscono la mia vera amnesi, insomma ce ne vuole.
> O forse è piu' importante crescere in una famiglia sacra e pulita?????


Non e' questione di famiglia sacra... e' questione di bimbo che necessita un padre e una madre


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No tesoro... io ho mia figlia che ha suo padre mio ex... il mio compagno ha sua figlia dalla sua ex... non ci sono amanti di mezzo


...scusa, ma allora l'attuale tuo parner cosa dovrebbe sapere? O cosa non sa? Mi riallaccio alla risposta che mi hai dato prima...
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No. Non lo vorrei sapere. Mio padre è l'uomo che mi ha cresciuto.


Io lo vorrei sapere. Un bambino ha il DIRITTO di sapere. E' la stessa cosa del vivere separati in casa cornificandosi amorevolmente per il bene della famiglia.
Pregiudicando la sanità mentale dei propri figli. Scusate eh..


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sinceramente io preferirei non conoscere la mia vera amnesi...e no9on avere la vita sconvolta.
> E ti dico la verità.


Abbiamo due opinioni diverse.
Noto che a diversi di voi è rassicurante crescere e vivere nelle menzogne altrui.
Se a voi sta bene io non posso che accettarlo.
Io personalmente preferirei sapere chi è il mio vero padre, se ho dei fratelli e delle sorelle. Indipendentemente da chi mi cresce ed indipendentemente dal sapere se mia madre è stata zoccola o meno.
Non vorrei certo saperlo in un letto di ospedale o di fronte ad una lapide di un uomo già morto. (precisando che è morto non sapendo di avere una figlia)


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> giusto, molto giusto, poi forse chi dice queste cose è perchè i figli non li ha - e non li cresce - *se a me dicessero domani che i miei bambini non sono miei non credo cambierei atteggiamento anzi, forse li amerei ancora di più.* un domani, grandi cresciuti e pronti, se vorranno, potranno cercare il loro papà naturale, li aiuterei, con i miei mezzi, a trovarlo, se loro desiderassero farlo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


...se, se e ancora se...col senno del poi siamo tutti santi. Tu sei nel teorico e spero che tu lo sia per sempre. Ma vorrei vedere che sciopone prenderesti se tua mogli ti dicesse che i figli non sono i tuoi. Scipone per le corna, in primis, sciopone per i figli che non sono i tuoi...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...scusa, ma allora l'attuale tuo parner cosa dovrebbe sapere? O cosa non sa? Mi riallaccio alla risposta che mi hai dato prima...
> Air


Air... lui e' indiano la figlia e' chiara quanto la sua mamma olandese... geneticamente e' un poco improbabile... quindi lui ha il sentore che la figlia non sia sua... ma non ha intenzione di indagare... l'accetta come sua figlia..

E scusassero per l'OT


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Le scelte di coraggio si fanno sulla pelle propria. Non su quella degli altri
> Ipocrita sarebbe sperare di lavarsi la coscienza spifferando tutto.
> L'errore c'è stato. Il modo migliore di pagarlo è di tacere e comportarsi bene.
























certo, perché l'unica a sapere la verità saresti tu. e gli altri due?
decidi tu per tutti?


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io lo vorrei sapere. Un bambino ha il DIRITTO di sapere.* E' la stessa cosa del vivere separati in casa cornificandosi amorevolmente per il bene della famiglia*.
> Pregiudicando la sanità mentale dei propri figli. Scusate eh..


MK, siamo diversi...tu si, io no. Non ne faccio questione di diritto, quando parlo di esseri umani. 
E il tuo esempio, scusa, ma secondo me proprio non è calzante.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> giusto, molto giusto, poi forse chi dice queste cose è perchè i figli non li ha - e non li cresce - se a me dicessero domani che i miei bambini non sono miei non credo cambierei atteggiamento anzi, forse li amerei ancora di più. un domani, grandi cresciuti e pronti, se vorranno, potranno cercare il loro papà naturale, li aiuterei, con i miei mezzi, a trovarlo, se loro desiderassero farlo.
> 
> bastardo dentro


In fondo non sei così bastardo dentro.
Sei un uomo e direi intelligente.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> I nonni?
> Mia figlia ha il colore degli gli occhi uguali a mia nonna...


 
in verità no, il gene recessivo degli occhi chiari puo' comparire in una coppia con occhi scuri, ma non puo' succedere il contrario, assolutamente non puo'!

Per cui io ho gli occhi chiari, pur avendo due genitori con gli occhi scuri, ma nessun figlio mio e di mio marito - entrambi con gli occhi chiari - potrà avere gli occhi scuri!

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo, perché l'unica a sapere la verità saresti tu. e gli altri due?
> decidi tu per tutti?


quoto. Anna
Non si puo' decidere per 3 persone.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il discorso scientifico non è così ovvio, ci sono varie combinazioni (mia figlia è 0, io A, mio marito B), difficile che una persona normale si addentri in queste cose.
> 
> Già piu' problematico il caso degli occhi azzurri: sia io che mio marito abbiamo gli occhi chiari, così i miei figli. Come lo potrei mai far passare un bambino con gli occhi scuri?!??!
> 
> Bacio!


esattamente. cioè è esatto che da un uomo con occhi celesti possono solo nascere figli con occhi celesti.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Voi guardate ai diritti di tutti tranne quelli del bambino
> Air vuole punire l'adultera.
> Casa 71 sogna una riappacificazione con l'amante, che Anita manco vuole.
> MK ha un concetto di giustizia che va salvato...e pazienza se qualcuno soffrirà.
> ...


Sbagli!

Sono dell'opinione che ogni essere umano debba sapere di chi e' figlio, e' un suo diritto.

Di Anita? e' adulta e vaccinata, faccia secondo sua coscienza.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...se, se e ancora se...col senno del poi siamo tutti santi. Tu sei nel teorico e spero che tu lo sia per sempre. Ma vorrei vedere che sciopone prenderesti se tua mogli ti dicesse che i figli non sono i tuoi. Scipone per le corna, in primis, sciopone per i figli che non sono i tuoi...
> Air


hai mai avuto un bimbo che ti corre incontro sorridendo e tendendoti le mani? ti sei mai sentito chiamare papà, si è mai un bimbo addormentato tra le tue braccia ? io ti auguro davvero che questo Ti possa accadere.  i bambini con la loro innocenza e purezza sono ciò che di più prezioso la vita ci dà. Le corna,le beghe tra adulti sono un altra cosa. non ho detto che non mi arrabbierei con mia moglie, non ho nemmeno detto che forse  mi sentirei di proseguire la convivenza, ma ciò che ho detto è che se portano il mio cognome, se vivono sotto il mio tetto e vivono del mio il mio amore per loro ed il mio appoggio materiale e morale per la vita non lo perderanno, mai. ripeto, guarda negli occhi un bambino, soffermati su ciò che vedi in quegli occhi...altro che senno del poi...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Allora ditemi come decide il bimbo...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> MK, siamo diversi...tu si, io no. Non ne faccio questione di diritto, quando parlo di esseri umani.
> E il tuo esempio, scusa, ma secondo me proprio non è calzante.


Ricordi che ne avevamo discusso tempo fa con Chen, proprio di questo argomento? L'ipocrisia danneggia l'evoluzione psichica dei bambini. Mentire su una cosa così importante, perché? Per salvare la sacra famiglia? No no, non ci siamo...


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in verità no, il gene recessivo degli occhi chiari puo' comparire in una coppia con occhi scuri, ma non puo' succedere il contrario, assolutamente non puo'!
> 
> Per cui io ho gli occhi chiari, pur avendo due genitori con gli occhi scuri, ma nessun figlio mio e di mio marito - entrambi con gli occhi chiari - potrà avere gli occhi scuri!
> 
> Bacio!





Anna A ha detto:


> esattamente. cioè è esatto che da un uomo con occhi celesti possono solo nascere figli con occhi celesti.


quante cose sapete!!!!!!
si impara sempre


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> quoto. Anna
> Non si puo' decidere per 3 persone.


e io ri-quoto.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> esattamente. cioè è esatto che da un uomo con occhi celesti possono solo nascere figli con occhi celesti.


 
...entrambi devono avere gli occhi chiari per avere SOLO figli con occhi chiari....

Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ricordi che ne avevamo discusso tempo fa con Chen, proprio di questo argomento? L'ipocrisia danneggia l'evoluzione psichica dei bambini. Mentire su una cosa così importante, perché? *Per salvare la sacra famiglia*? No no, non ci siamo...


Affatto! Ma dalla lettera ci sono tutti i presupposti per salvare la normale famiglia. Lei ama lui, lui ama lei...ed entrambi ameranno il bimbo.
Lei ha sbagliato...non sbagli ora un'altra volta.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E io invece ritengo che la tranquillità del bimbo abbia la priorità su dei vaghi principi di giustizia, o volontà di pulirsi la coscienza.
> I principi servono alle persone, non il contrario!


escludendo, cioè, la possibilità che un domani tuo figlio possa avere bisogno di una anamnesi...
cioè, per la serie affidiamoci a fatima?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Mio padre è colui che mi ha cresciuto, che mi ha cazziato quando ho sbagliato e su cui ho potuto contare quando avevo bisogno.

Per le mie figlie non mi son mai posto neanche il problema...e non me lo porrò neanche se dovesse mai saltar fuori che non son biologicamente mie.

Ok i principi, ok la verità...ma è un pò come la discussione su Ferrara.

Vogliamo salvaguardare DAVVERO LA VITA dei nascituri o far solo battaglie ideologiche?

Io a questo figlio auguro di crescere con persone che lo amino, non con genitori solo "biologici".

La madre ha fatto una cazzata, ok...la bruciamo al rogo?

Qualcuno parlava di peso che si dovrà portare per tutta la vita...non è quella già condanna sufficente?

Serve davvero scaricarsi al coscienza? Salterà fuori magari fra dieci anni? Non credete che a quel punto sarà più facile accettarlo per il padre non biologico?

Ha davvero diritti il padre biologico? Solo perchè ha fatto uno schizzo fuori programma?


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ricordi che ne avevamo discusso tempo fa con Chen, proprio di questo argomento? L'ipocrisia danneggia l'evoluzione psichica dei bambini. Mentire su una cosa così importante, perché? Per salvare la sacra famiglia? No no, non ci siamo...


 
ma cosa c'entra:::l'ipocrisia qui non esiste. Se il padre ama quel figlio e vicerversa...se la madre ama il compagno non c'è falsità--
Se i sentimenti sono veri, l'ipocrita è chi considera lo spermatozoo preponderante sui fatti ed i sentimenti!!!


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Affatto! Ma dalla lettera ci sono tutti i presupposti per salvare la normale famiglia. Lei ama lui, lui ama lei...ed entrambi ameranno il bimbo.
> Lei ha sbagliato...non sbagli ora un'altra volta.


Ma il bambino ha il DIRITTO di sapere la verità. Così come ne ha il diritto il compagno di Anita. Il padre non sappiamo se lo sa e se ne frega o se non sa nulla.
Io ne avrei parlato non appena scoperto di essere incinta. Adesso è all'ottavo mese... 

ps Anita non ha sbagliato, lo vuole questo bambino, lo ama. Che lo ami davvero non facendolo vivere nell'ipocrisia.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...entrambi devono avere gli occhi chiari per avere SOLO figli con occhi chiari....
> 
> Bacio!


no. sono sicura. madre occhi scuri padre occhi azzurri figlio occhi azzurri.
a me no che non sia in corso una mutazione genetica anche in questo senso.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra:::l'ipocrisia qui non esiste. Se il padre ama quel figlio e vicerversa...se la madre ama il compagno non c'è falsità--
> Se i sentimenti sono veri, l'ipocrita è chi considera lo spermatozoo preponderante sui fatti ed i sentimenti!!!


Ah no? Il bambino crescerà senza sapere che il vero padre è un altro...

ps poi scusa eh, con tutto il rispetto per Anita, amare un uomo e fare un figlio con un altro...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Io credo che se il bimbo potesse scegliere, sceglierebbe per una mamma e un papa'... la decisione piu' infantile... voglio mamma e papa'


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Non riesco propriamente a vedere la discussione sui termini fin qui impostati.

Al di là di ipocrisia o non ipocrisia, di verità o segreti, io vedo una donna - Anita - che da' per scontato che solo la menzogna puo' "salvarla" (lei e il suo bambino).

Mi interrogo in che tipo di società vive, in che contesto, perché non ha gli strumenti per poter essere sincera con tutti (l'amante, che magari vorrebbe un ruolo nella vita del bambino, il marito, e in primis il figlio).

A mio avviso non ci sono diritti PIU' IMPORTANTI di altri, ma sono tutti importanti: il figlio ha un interesse biologico a conoscere il suo vero padre. Ma ha anche l'interesse a poter fruire di una vita serena in un contesto armonioso.

Perché mai le due cose devono essere inconciliabili?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Possibile che non si possa davvero essere civili, mettere i problemi sul tavolo...e risolverli?!

Possibile che un uomo - nell'Italia del 2007 - debba essere PER FORZA all'oscuro per poter amare un figlio non suo?!

non ci voglio proprio credere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e non ditemi che sono "irrealistica" perché non penso proprio non si possa MAI essere onesti e - con onestà - risolvere i problemi!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> escludendo, cioè, la possibilità che un domani tuo figlio possa avere bisogno di una anamnesi...
> cioè, per la serie affidiamoci a fatima?


no, affidiamoci al buon senso.
C'è poco da fare. Il bene del bambino viene prima di tutto il resto. Così succede o dovrebbe succedere quando si decide di tenere un bimbo.
Dagli amore e cura e se verrà il momento di dirgli la verità, quando sarà in grado di comprenderla (anche se non ne vedo il senso)  si vedrà.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra:::l'ipocrisia qui non esiste. Se il padre ama quel figlio e vicerversa...se la madre ama il compagno non c'è falsità--
> Se i sentimenti sono veri, l'ipocrita è chi considera lo spermatozoo preponderante sui fatti ed i sentimenti!!!


...potesse parlare il figlio, un domani...farà loro vedere la "non falsità"...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Possibile che un uomo - nell'Italia del 2007 - debba essere PER FORZA all'oscuro per poter amare un figlio non suo?!


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, affidiamoci al buon senso.
> C'è poco da fare. Il bene del bambino viene prima di tutto il resto. *Così succede o dovrebbe succedere quando si decide di tenere un bimbo.*
> Dagli amore e cura e se verrà il momento di dirgli la verità, quando sarà in grado di comprenderla (anche se non ne vedo il senso) si vedrà.


...più che altro, cosa NON si dovrebbe fare quando si è sentimentalmente impegnati...così, dovesse accadere di rimanere incinta, questi problemi non ci sarebbero.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...potesse parlare il figlio, un domani...farà loro vedere la "non falsità"...


Sì, pensa se dovesse saperlo da qualcun'altro, magari in modo anonimo... bello eh...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...potesse parlare il figlio, un domani...farà loro vedere la "non falsità"...


ma perche' scusa? Se ti dicessero che tuo padre non e' tuo padre a te che cosa cambierebbe? a me nulla...


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma il bambino *ha il DIRITTO di sapere la verità*. Così come ne ha il diritto il compagno di Anita. Il padre non sappiamo se lo sa e se ne frega o se non sa nulla.
> Io ne avrei parlato non appena scoperto di essere incinta. Adesso è all'ottavo mese...
> 
> ps Anita non ha sbagliato, lo vuole questo bambino, lo ama. Che lo ami davvero non facendolo vivere nell'ipocrisia.


Il bambino ha un solo diritto...il diritto all'Amore. Se avrà questo, in futuro saprà conquistarsi tutte le sue verità. E forse le valuterà per quello che realmente sono...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. sono sicura. madre occhi scuri padre occhi azzurri figlio occhi azzurri.
> a me no che non sia in corso una mutazione genetica anche in questo senso.


 
Anna, ragioniamo: a meno che il colore degli occhi passi con il cromosoma Y (e non penso proprio!!!), ci vanno entrambi i cromosomi (Y  o X del papà, a seconda che il figlio sia maschio o femmina, e X della mamma) con il gene degli occhi chiari perché quello degli occhi scuri (dominante) non passi....

Io ne conosco a decine di uomini con occhi chiari che hanno avuto bambini con occhi scuri da donne con occhi scuri....


Bacio!


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non riesco propriamente a vedere la discussione sui termini fin qui impostati.
> 
> Al di là di ipocrisia o non ipocrisia, di verità o segreti, io vedo una donna - Anita - che da' per scontato che solo la menzogna puo' "salvarla" (lei e il suo bambino).
> 
> ...


 
Vere, ti quoto e ti straquoto. Però, qui, il fatto è che lei ha tradito...forse parte dal fatto di non voler dichiarare il tradimento, ancor prima di dichiarare che è anche gravida.
Bacio!
M.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anna, ragioniamo: a meno che il colore degli occhi passi con il cromosoma Y (e non penso proprio!!!), ci vanno entrambi i cromosomi (Y o X del papà, a seconda che il figlio sia maschio o femmina, e X della mamma) con il gene degli occhi chiari perché quello degli occhi scuri (dominante) non passi....
> 
> *Io ne conosco a decine di uomini con occhi chiari che hanno avuto bambini con occhi scuri da donne con occhi scuri....*
> 
> ...


...sono un esempio pratico...
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vere, ti quoto e ti straquoto. Però, qui, il fatto è che lei ha tradito...forse parte dal fatto di non voler dichiarare il tradimento, ancor prima di dichiarare che è anche gravida.
> Bacio!
> M.


Credo anch'io che il nocciolo della questione sia lì.


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo, perché l'unica a sapere la verità saresti tu. e gli altri due?
> decidi tu per tutti?


 
Si potrebbe fare un referendum....
Si decide chi deve. In questo caso decide la madre per il bene del bimbo. In questo caso io già espresso la mia opinione.
Personalmente mi è capitato di "mentire" per il bene dei miei bimbi.
Non ho detto loro il vero motivo della separazione...ho salvaguardato il padre dalla vergogna. Credo di aver fatto bene. Anche se mi è costato addossarmi colpe che non avevo, o che comunque avevo in misura minore.
Ed i fatti ora mi danno ragione. Oggi i bimbi amano il padre anche se nei miei confronti è stato ed è un farabutto. E' ipocrisia questa? Decidete voi.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che se il bimbo potesse scegliere, sceglierebbe per una mamma e un papa' (*VERI*)... la decisione piu' infantile... voglio mamma e papa' (*VERI*)


..da bimbo potrebbe fare solo questo tipo di discorso perchè, quando si è piccini non ci si pongono certe domande. Ma fosse già un giovanotto, credo che ragionerebbe con queste aggiunte che ho fatto al tuo scritto...
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si potrebbe fare un referendum....
> Si decide chi deve. In questo caso decide la madre per il bene del bimbo. In questo caso io già espresso la mia opinione.
> Personalmente mi è capitato di "mentire" per il bene dei miei bimbi.
> Non ho detto loro il vero motivo della separazione...ho salvaguardato il padre dalla vergogna. Credo di aver fatto bene. Anche se mi è costato addossarmi colpe che non avevo, o che comunque avevo in misura minore.
> Ed i fatti ora mi danno ragione. Oggi i bimbi amano il padre anche se nei miei confronti è stato ed è un farabutto. E' ipocrisia questa? Decidete voi.


Non dare le colpe al padre e non dargli del farabutto non è ipocrisia. E' salvaguardare l'immagine paterna nei confronti dei propri figli. Non dire a tuo figlio che è nato alla relazione con un altro uomo, sì.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vere, ti quoto e ti straquoto. Però, qui, il fatto è che lei ha tradito...forse parte dal fatto di non voler dichiarare il tradimento, ancor prima di dichiarare che è anche gravida.
> Bacio!
> M.


 
sto tradimento, Air, è lo spauracchio come i Comunisti per i bimbi negli anni '50!

ovvio che il bambino non l'ha portato la Madonna, ma che matrimonio è uno che va in pezzi al primo corno?!


Allora io "Punisco" l'uomo incapace di superare un tradimento MENTENDOGLI?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Così a tradimento aggiungo inganno! CHE BEL QUADRETTO!

E' tutta una logica di bugie che rifiuto alla radice!!!



bacio!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...più che altro, cosa NON si dovrebbe fare quando si è sentimentalmente impegnati...così, dovesse accadere di rimanere incinta, questi problemi non ci sarebbero.


su questo concordo pienamente.
Infatto ho scritto quanto mi lasciasse infastidita quel "io lo amo" riferito al suo compagno. 
Se ami davvero non solo non tradisci ma se lo fai usi le opportune precauzioni.
Visto che non lo hai fatto, visto che finora hai pensato solo a te stessa ora pensa solo al bene di tuo figlio  e dell 'uomo che dici di amare.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il bambino ha un solo diritto...il diritto all'Amore. Se avrà questo, in futuro saprà conquistarsi tutte le sue verità. E forse le valuterà per quello che realmente sono...


Ma io non vi capisco. Credetemi posso solo cercare di accettare le vostre idee.
Assodato che un padre è quello che ti cresce, che ti ama e ti sostiene, c'è di fatto in questo caso un padre che non ha/avrà scelta di decidere perchè non sa' niente.
E' questo secondo me il punto. E' giusto non dire niente a nessuno dei tre. (padre/non padre/figlio) Poi se uno vuole al figlio glielo possiamo dire quando è magiorenne, al limite va' in depressione e gli pigliano gli attacchi di panico. Al falso padre glielo possiamo dire magari piu' avanti così gli pieglia un infarto o meglio diciamoglielo sul letto di morte che oltre ad essere cornuto ha cresciuto un figlio nn suo. All'altro non diciamogli nulla, per l'amor del cielo, che poi se lo viene a scoprire magari ci porta anche in tribunale per una bella causa eh!!!!!
Viva la menzogna, credo sia la cosa migliore per tutti e quattro.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si potrebbe fare un referendum....
> Si decide chi deve. In questo caso decide la madre per il bene del bimbo. In questo caso io già espresso la mia opinione.
> Personalmente mi è capitato di "mentire" per il bene dei miei bimbi.
> Non ho detto loro il vero motivo della separazione...ho salvaguardato il padre dalla vergogna. Credo di aver fatto bene. Anche se mi è costato addossarmi colpe che non avevo, o che comunque avevo in misura minore.
> Ed i fatti ora mi danno ragione. Oggi i bimbi amano il padre anche se nei miei confronti è stato ed è un farabutto. E' ipocrisia questa? Decidete voi.


Ti quoto... non mi sognerei mai di dire a mia figlia che il padre e'  stato uno stronzo nei miei confronti...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non riesco propriamente a vedere la discussione sui termini fin qui impostati.
> 
> Al di là di ipocrisia o non ipocrisia, di verità o segreti, io vedo una donna - Anita - che da' per scontato che solo la menzogna puo' "salvarla" (lei e il suo bambino).
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si potrebbe fare un referendum....
> Si decide chi deve. *In questo caso decide la madre per il bene del bimbo*. In questo caso io già espresso la mia opinione.
> Personalmente mi è capitato di "mentire" per il bene dei miei bimbi.
> Non ho detto loro il vero motivo della separazione...ho salvaguardato il padre dalla vergogna. Credo di aver fatto bene. Anche se mi è costato addossarmi colpe che non avevo, o che comunque avevo in misura minore.
> Ed i fatti ora mi danno ragione. Oggi i bimbi amano il padre anche se nei miei confronti è stato ed è un farabutto. E' ipocrisia questa? Decidete voi.


*...NO, cara Iris: decide la madre perchè il figlio non sa e, tra l'altro non può parlare...*
*...decide la madre perchè il partner ufficiale non sa e non può parlare...*
Sono cose ben diverse!
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Allora io "Punisco" l'uomo incapace di superare un tradimento MENTENDOGLI?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si potrebbe fare un referendum....
> Si decide chi deve. In questo caso decide la madre per il bene del bimbo. In questo caso io già espresso la mia opinione.
> Personalmente mi è capitato di "mentire" per il bene dei miei bimbi.
> Non ho detto loro il vero motivo della separazione...ho salvaguardato il padre dalla vergogna. Credo di aver fatto bene. Anche se mi è costato addossarmi colpe che non avevo, o che comunque avevo in misura minore.
> Ed i fatti ora mi danno ragione. Oggi i bimbi amano il padre anche se nei miei confronti è stato ed è un farabutto. E' ipocrisia questa? Decidete voi.


Pensa un po' Iris a me da grande mi hanno detto che mia madre era una traditrice.....
Pensa un po' ha conosciuto il suo compagno dopo che si era separata.
Pensa che bella cosa. Per mia fortuna non era vera, ma pensa a quando uno a 20 ti dice tua madre era una troia e se la faceva con quello mentre era ancora sposata!


----------



## Old debby (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in verità no, il gene recessivo degli occhi chiari puo' comparire in una coppia con occhi scuri, ma non puo' succedere il contrario, assolutamente non puo'!
> 
> Per cui io ho gli occhi chiari, pur avendo due genitori con gli occhi scuri, ma nessun figlio mio e di mio marito - entrambi con gli occhi chiari - potrà avere gli occhi scuri!
> 
> Bacio!


Cavoli...a me non  risultava...se uno dei genitori, o entrambi, sono eterozigoti il bambino può essere eterozigote lui stesso e di conseguenza avere glio occhi scuri.
C'è ovviamente più probabilità che due biondi abbiano un figlio biondo, ecc, ma non è obbligatorio.
Comunque stasera mi farò un ripassino sul libro di scienze...purtoppo questi fraintendimenti in passato hanno portato a moltissimi danni...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Aneddoto*

....quando facevo la pratica legale, venne da noi una coppia di pollivendoli (ricchissimi).

Ignoranti come bestie, ma si erano arricchiti.

Volevano divorziare perché lui si era innamorato di una dominicana e voleva andare a Santo Domingo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









All'atto di gettarsi addosso fango e accuse, lui fa a lei (avevano due figli: uno bello e brillante, l'altro così così, insomma venuto maluccio...chiamiamoli Mario - quello in gamba -  e Antonio, quello così così): "E POI SCOMMETTO CHE ANTONIO NON E' FIGLIO MIO"

E lei, di rimando: "NO NO ANTONIO E' FIGLIO TUO! E' MARIO CHE NON E' FIGLIO TUO"!"""


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto... non mi sognerei mai di dire a mia figlia che il padre e' stato uno stronzo nei miei confronti...


NON TI PREOCCUPARE FRA QUALCHE ANNO C'E' CHI LO FARA' PER TE.........


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma io non vi capisco. Credetemi posso solo cercare di accettare le vostre idee.
> Assodato che un padre è quello che ti cresce, che ti ama e ti sostiene, c'è di fatto in questo caso un padre che non ha/avrà scelta di decidere perchè non sa' niente.
> E' questo secondo me il punto. E' giusto non dire niente a nessuno dei tre. (padre/non padre/figlio) Poi se uno vuole al figlio glielo possiamo dire quando è magiorenne, al limite va' in depressione e gli pigliano gli attacchi di panico. Al falso padre glielo possiamo dire magari piu' avanti così gli pieglia un infarto o meglio diciamoglielo sul letto di morte che oltre ad essere cornuto ha cresciuto un figlio nn suo. All'altro non diciamogli nulla, per l'amor del cielo, che poi se lo viene a scoprire magari ci porta anche in tribunale per una bella causa eh!!!!!
> *Viva la menzogna, credo sia la cosa migliore per tutti e quattro*.


In certi casi, si...lo è. Non c'è nulla di male o bene, in assoluto. A volte può essere necessario anche uccidere o mentire.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *...NO, cara Iris: decide la madre perchè il figlio non sa e, tra l'altro non può parlare...*
> *...decide la madre perchè il partner ufficiale non sa e non può parlare...*
> Sono cose ben diverse!
> Air


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In certi casi, si...lo è. Non c'è nulla di male o bene, in assoluto. A volte può essere necessario anche uccidere o mentire.


 
il fine giustifica i mezzi??
no mi spiace non concordo.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si potrebbe fare un referendum....
> Si decide chi deve. In questo caso decide la madre per il bene del bimbo. In questo caso io già espresso la mia opinione.
> Personalmente mi è capitato di "mentire" per il bene dei miei bimbi.
> Non ho detto loro il vero motivo della separazione...ho salvaguardato il padre dalla vergogna. Credo di aver fatto bene. Anche se mi è costato addossarmi colpe che non avevo, o che comunque avevo in misura minore.
> Ed i fatti ora mi danno ragione. Oggi i bimbi amano il padre anche se nei miei confronti è stato ed è un farabutto. E' ipocrisia questa? Decidete voi.


capisco benissimo, invece... ed hai fatto benissimo in quel caso a fare come hai fatto.
ma qui il problema è direi un attimo diverso..
secondo quale criterio puoi mentire su una questione così importante?
il bene del bambino o il tuo bene?
guarda che Anita ha parlato di una realtà ben diversa... umanamente le sono solidale, come potrei non esserlo... ma questo non vuol dire condivido la sua scelta.
vorrei solo che non si sentisse condannata anche da noi... ma aiutata a trovare dentro di sè la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In certi casi, si...lo è. Non c'è nulla di male o bene, in assoluto. A volte può essere necessario anche uccidere o mentire.


mi pare che finora mentire per Anita non sia stato un problema.
Ora che la menzogna potrebbe avere un senso e proteggere chi ama diventa insostenibile??
Bhò


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Cavoli...a me non risultava..._se uno dei genitori, o entrambi, sono eterozigoti il bambino può essere eterozigote lui stesso e di conseguenza avere glio occhi scuri._
> C'è ovviamente più probabilità che due biondi abbiano un figlio biondo, ecc, ma non è obbligatorio.
> Comunque stasera mi farò un ripassino sul libro di scienze...purtoppo questi fraintendimenti in passato hanno portato a moltissimi danni...


 
"eterozigote" è qualcosa che si riferisce non alla genetica di Mendel, bensì ai *gemelli* (che possono essere eterozigoti o monozigoti), non c'entra con questo discorso.  


I capelli è già diverso dagli occhi, è un tratto piu' sfumato, tant'è che moltissimi cambiano colore di capelli nel corso della vita.  Ma su gli occhi non si scappa, una coppia con occhi chiari non avrà MAI un figlio con occhi scuri (mentre è possibile il contrario).

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In certi casi, si...lo è. Non c'è nulla di male o bene, in assoluto. A volte può essere necessario anche uccidere o mentire.


Sai una cosa non concordo.
Io non vorrei mai trovarmi in una situazione di questo genere. E nemmeno in quella di vedere mio figlio in un letto di ospedale che non puo' essere curato perchè non si trova il vero padre e nemmeno di vedere mio figlio con dei filgi con dei grossi problemi di salute e non sapere dove è il nonno.
Credimi le menzogne scendono negli alberi genealogici. Quel che non sconta tuo filgio lo puo' scontare tuo nipote.
Le malattie ereditarie scorrono nel sangue dei veri genitori.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> il fine giustifica i mezzi??
> no mi spiace non concordo.


Potrai non concordare, ma ogni tuo atto è rivolto ad un fine...giusto o sbagliato che sia.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> figlio con dei filgi con dei grossi problemi di salute e non sapere dove è il nonno.
> Credimi le menzogne scendono negli alberi genealogici. Quel che non sconta tuo filgio lo puo' scontare tuo nipote.
> Le malattie ereditarie scorrono nel sangue dei veri genitori.


 
lo stesso adulterio scorre negli alberi genealogici, è statisticamente provato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La bugia non è mai un buon fertilizzante per un cucciolo umano...e continuo a rifiutare un mondo dove l'unica soluzioen possa essere la menzogna.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

ed a propostito di Milly, se non ricordo male ci fu anche chi le diede una mano concreta indicandole e interessandosi per lei presso una struttura della sua zona. tutto questo per permetterle di conoscere tutti i vari aspetti che una scelta del genere può comportare. alla fine nulla cambiò e lei fece riconoscere il figlio dal marito/compagno.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Sai una cosa non concordo.
> *Io non vorrei mai trovarmi in una situazione di questo genere*. E nemmeno in quella di vedere mio figlio in un letto di ospedale che non puo' essere curato perchè non si trova il vero padre e nemmeno di vedere mio figlio con dei filgi con dei grossi problemi di salute e non sapere dove è il nonno.
> Credimi le menzogne scendono negli alberi genealogici. Quel che non sconta tuo filgio lo puo' scontare tuo nipote.
> Le malattie ereditarie scorrono nel sangue dei veri genitori.


Su questo concordo con te, cara casa!
Tutto scorre...le malattie ereditarie, ed altro. Noi due siamo molto più parenti di quanto immagini.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> NON TI PREOCCUPARE FRA QUALCHE ANNO C'E' CHI LO FARA' PER TE.........


Non capisco cosa intendi


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi


...che qualcuno non si farà i cazzi propri e che "canterà" la verità...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lo stesso adulterio scorre negli alberi genealogici, è statisticamente provato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






















































Lo rifiuto pure io.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...che qualcuno non si farà i cazzi propri e che "canterà" la verità...


Infatti. Concordo anch'io.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Potrai non concordare, ma ogni tuo atto è rivolto ad un fine...giusto o sbagliato che sia.


 
chi lo discute questo..è ovvio.mica agisci senza criterio.Ma da qui a sostenere che uccidere o mentire a volte possono essere giustificabili.....

io parto dall'idea che non lo sono.MAI.

Credi davvero che la signora in questione possa reggere il segreto per sempre?Meglio far scoppiare la bomba ora che una volta che il bimbo è nato...

Ora la signora si preoccupa dell'errore commesso....che si assuma le sue responsabilità.
Altro che tacere per sè e per il bimbo!!Che affronti e chiarisca la sua posizione...
Con trasparenza!!!

Ti piacerebbe fare la parte del marito cornuto e preso anche per i fondelli??Vorresti essere quello ingannato in quella che è una delle esperienze più importanti dell'esistenza di una persona??

Certo che è importante chi cresce un bimbo e non chi lo genera ma io devo avere la libertà e possibilità di decidere di MIO se crescere o meno il figlio di un altro!!

Troppo spesso ci si dimentica del detto non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti venisse fatto a te....

e io ODIO essere presa per il culo.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> chi lo discute questo..è ovvio.mica agisci senza criterio.Ma da qui a sostenere che uccidere o mentire a volte possono essere giustificabili.....
> 
> io parto dall'idea che non lo sono.MAI.
> 
> ...


Quoto parola per parola.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quuto parola per parola.


...anch'io!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...che qualcuno non si farà i cazzi propri e che "canterà" la verità...



Ne dubito...  e chiunque lo facesse sarebbe peggio del mio ex


----------



## Old debby (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> "eterozigote" è qualcosa che si riferisce non alla genetica di Mendel, bensì ai *gemelli* (che possono essere eterozigoti o monozigoti), non c'entra con questo discorso.
> 
> 
> I capelli è già diverso dagli occhi, è un tratto piu' sfumato, tant'è che moltissimi cambiano colore di capelli nel corso della vita. Ma su gli occhi non si scappa, una coppia con occhi chiari non avrà MAI un figlio con occhi scuri (mentre è possibile il contrario).
> ...


Non solo:
"Il termine eterozigote designa un soggetto portatore di due alleli
diversi per un unico carattere ereditario, di cui uno è dominante (manifesto) e uno recessivo (non evidente ma comunque trasmissibile)."
Stiamo andando sicuramente fuori tema, ma sono assoluitamente sicura che sia possibile che 2 genitori dagli occhi azzurri possano aere un figlio con occhi scuri.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> chi lo discute questo..è ovvio.mica agisci senza criterio.Ma da qui a sostenere che uccidere o mentire a volte possono essere giustificabili.....
> 
> io parto dall'idea che non lo sono.MAI.
> 
> ...


Si. Capita spesso, perchè lei non dovrebbe?
A nessuno piacerebbe. Ma è cornuto solo chi sa di esserlo. E se lei mi amasse davvero, non lo saprei mai.
Anche di non giudicare se non vorrai essere giudicato.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> "eterozigote" è qualcosa che si riferisce non alla genetica di Mendel, bensì ai *gemelli* (che possono essere eterozigoti o monozigoti), non c'entra con questo discorso.
> 
> 
> I capelli è già diverso dagli occhi, è un tratto piu' sfumato, tant'è che moltissimi cambiano colore di capelli nel corso della vita. Ma su gli occhi non si scappa, una coppia con occhi chiari non avrà MAI un figlio con occhi scuri (mentre è possibile il contrario).
> ...


Nella genetica di mendel il chiaro (sia capelli che occhi) è un carattere recessivo...come ad esempio il rosso dei capelli che infatti pare stia scomparendo!


----------



## Old debby (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ed a propostito di Milly, se non ricordo male ci fu anche chi le diede una mano concreta indicandole e interessandosi per lei presso una struttura della sua zona. tutto questo per permetterle di conoscere tutti i vari aspetti che una scelta del genere può comportare. alla fine nulla cambiò e lei fece riconoscere il figlio dal marito/compagno.


E' quello che ho suggerito anche io nei precedenti post.
Se ne ha la possibilità dovrebbe rivolgersi e parlare con persone esperte...


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Inferno*

Cara Anita, benvenuta al forum.
1.- Parlando da marito tradito, ti manderei a quel paese..
2.- Parlando da uomo...anche...se amavi il tuo compagno cosa sei andata a      cercare, se era più grande o era ottimo a letto???
3.- Parlando da Padre LUI ha il diritto di SAPERE, se ti ama e non sei una sgualdrina recidiva, LUI capirà e resterete insieme... se non lo fa...almeno sei stata sincera a un bel vaffanculo a tutti, il bimbo/a merita amore, e sei tu la prima ad avere un'ancora...devi star bene con tè stessa...fuori il rospo e che sia quel che sia....
CORAGGIO
Lele


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne dubito... e chiunque lo facesse sarebbe peggio del mio ex


Guarda che gli altri ci sguazzano in queste cose. Io ho saputo della relazione del mio ex marito da una lettera anonima. E ti assicuro che mi ha fatto molto più male della sua ammissione...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si. Capita spesso, perchè lei non dovrebbe?
> A nessuno piacerebbe. Ma è cornuto solo chi sa di esserlo. E se lei mi amasse davvero, non lo saprei mai.
> Anche di non giudicare se non vorrai essere giudicato.


ti pare che io abbia giudicato?mica le ho detto che è una poco di buono per quello che ha fatto?...prima di tutto perchè non me ne può fregar di meno secondo poi perchè saprà lei le moticìvazioni di ciò che ha fatto..

chi ama davvero rispetta e dimostra FIDUCIA.Io non mi sento amato da chi è bravo a non farmi accorgere del fatto che mi ha ingannato!


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si. Capita spesso, perchè lei non dovrebbe?
> A nessuno piacerebbe. *Ma è cornuto solo chi sa di esserlo.* E se lei mi amasse davvero, non lo saprei mai.
> Anche di non giudicare se non vorrai essere giudicato.


MM, è cornuto chi lo è. Chi non sa di esserlo è ugualmente cornuto ma appunto non lo sa.
Ora: chi non sa di esserlo è bravo, perchè non si lamenta. Chi invece sa di esserlo, potrebbe prenderla male. Incolpiamo quest'ultimo perchè s'incazza e lodiamo il primo perchè è pacifico?
Se lei dicesse la verità al parner e lui mandasse a fanculo sia lei che il figlio, ho il presentimento che per molti di voi, il partner stesso sarebbe uno stronzo insensibile che non ama i pischellini, vero?
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> chi ama davvero rispetta e dimostra FIDUCIA.Io non mi sento amato da chi è bravo a non farmi accorgere del fatto che mi ha ingannato!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Mah...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> *lo stesso adulterio scorre negli alberi genealogici, è statisticamente provato*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh, se è per quello spesso contribuisce anche a rinforzare la razza!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Secondo me mischiate situazioni e momenti non perfettamente centrati fra loro.

Quello che chiedeva Anita era QUI ED ORA con un figlio da sfornare a giorni cosa potesse esser meglio fare.

Quello che FARA' da qui a dieci quindici vent'anni è un'altra storia....quando il figlio sarà adulto e in grado di gestire la cosa PER Se' valuterà se dirglielo o meno, ma allora, quiando avrà una storia di amore alle spalle, di sua madre e di suo padre non biologico...e lo stesso varrà per il padre non biologico.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> chi ama davvero rispetta e dimostra FIDUCIA.Io non mi sento amato da chi è bravo a non farmi accorgere del fatto che mi ha ingannato!


Scusa, ma  che fiducia e rispetto avrebbe dimostrando tradendolo?


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Se lei dicesse la verità al parner e lui mandasse a fanculo sia lei che il figlio, ho il presentimento che per molti di voi, il parner stesso sarebbe uno stronzo insensibile che non ama i pischellini, vero?
> Air


ehm... ho lo stesso presentimento pure io...


----------



## Old alesera (22 Febbraio 2008)

*ALLA FINE*

alla fine lui lo verrà comunque a sapere ho solo paura per il bambino per il resto

penso che sia positivo se lui lo venisse a sapere da 1 parte "alleggerirebbe" lei

dall'altra dimostrerebbe 1 puntino di rispetto per il marito che potrà scegliere.....liberamente


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che fiducia e rispetto avrebbe dimostrando tradendolo?


 
appunto.esattamente.nessuna...


----------



## Old Leger (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anita ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. E' da qualche giorno che vi leggo dopo avervi scoperto casualmente nei miei giri sulla rete. Questo posto si chiama confessionale, ed io mi devo confessare.
> Arrivo al punto: sono all'ottavo mese circa, quindi siamo agli sgoccioli. La mia gravidanza è stata molto difficile non solo per quanto concerne la salute, credo di essere un po' depressa. Il bimbo che sta per nascere non è del mio compagno bensì il frutto di un tradimento. Non me la sono sentita di abortire ne tanto meno di confessare tutto. Amo moltissimo il mio uomo, con tutta me stessa e non credevo sarebbe successa una cosa del genere proprio a me. La mia decisione è stata sofferta. Venivo da un periodo molto difficile con il mio compagno. Non ho mai smesso di amarlo, per quanto possa sembrare assurdo. Non posso vivere senza lui. Mi sono abbandonata ad una avventura, sbagliando lo so. Quando ho scoperto di essere incinta avrei potuto fare 2 cose: confessare la verità, rischiando di perderlo per il resto della mia vita, rovinare la mia vita (vivo in un piccolo paese e tutti mi conoscono) e odiare me stessa e probabilmente anche il bimbo che ho in grembo, oppure avrei potuto abortire. Ho deciso di portare avanti questa gravidanza nonostante tutto. Data la notizia al mio compagno, vista la gioia nei suoi occhi, la sua felicità erano spariti i miei sensi di colpa. Ma ora, ciò che ho dentro è solo tanta paura. Inutile dire che lui non accetterebbe mai questa situazione e probabilmente i suoi genitori ed il resto della gente sarebbe capace di farmi fuori. *Ora sto impazzendo. Ditemi cosa devo fare, comunque ditemi qualcosa. Non cerco solo parole tenere, ma parole che mi possano far capire la mia strada. *Grazie


 Ciao Anita,
hai asserito che stai impazzendo e riesco a comprenderti, perchè nascondi un segreto troppo grande.
Premetto che espongo il mio pensiero personale al riguardo:
Hai dichiarato di amare molto il tuo uomo, se lo ami davvero tanto, dovresti parlargli (tutti possono sbagliare) non riusciresti a vivere con questo peso sulla coscienza. Il figlio che aspetti, potrebbe essere anche figlio suo, ma a prescindere da questo, secondo me, bisogna rispettare la persona che si ama (se lo ami, devi rispettarlo dicendogli quello che è accaduto).
E' difficile lo immagino, ma le bugie, e questo posso affermartelo con certezza, fanno soffrire tutti.
Hai sbagliato, ma se sei veramente pentita e gli dimostri che è stato effettivamente uno sbaglio, potrebbe capire.
Soprattutto ora hai bisogno di serenità, ma così non puoi vivere serena.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *MM, è cornuto chi lo è. Chi non sa di esserlo è ugualmente cornuto ma appunto non lo sa*.
> Ora: chi non sa di esserlo è bravo, perchè non si lamenta. Chi invece sa di esserlo, potrebbe prenderla male. Incolpiamo quest'ultimo perchè s'incazza e lodiamo il primo perchè è pacifico?
> Se lei dicesse la verità al parner e lui mandasse a fanculo sia lei che il figlio, ho il presentimento che per molti di voi, il partner stesso sarebbe uno stronzo insensibile che non ama i pischellini, vero?
> Air


No Air. E' cornuto solo chi lo sa. La prova è che puoi vivere felicemente una vita intera non sapendolo mai.


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

Da uomo il mio consiglio è di non dire nulla, ne ora ne mai. Nell'eventualità - fossi al suo posto - vi spedirei fuori casa senza troppi complimenti.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ti pare che io abbia giudicato?mica le ho detto che è una poco di buono per quello che ha fatto?...prima di tutto perchè non me ne può fregar di meno secondo poi perchè saprà lei le moticìvazioni di ciò che ha fatto..
> 
> chi ama davvero rispetta e dimostra FIDUCIA.Io non mi sento amato da chi è bravo a non farmi accorgere del fatto che mi ha ingannato!


Non tu, ma alcuni lo hanno fatto. Non era rivolto a te.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No Air. E' cornuto solo chi lo sa. La prova è che puoi vivere felicemente una vita intera non sapendolo mai.


Illusione!!
Le bugie, i segreti sono fantasmi tremendi che aleggiano di cui soprattutto i bimbi si rendono SEMPRE conto e ne soffrono...vengono fuori le cose..sempre...e nella forma meno piacevole..


----------



## Old alesera (22 Febbraio 2008)

*sono sicuro*

sono sicuro che lui la perdonerà......capita 1 su mille che che non accetta il tradimento dai e poi lui avrebbe sensi di colpa nei confronti del bimbo.....
se lei è davvero pentita tutto con dolore e fatica si potrà aggiustare.....

lei deve trovare il coraggio e la forza


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Illusione!!
> Le bugie, i segreti sono fantasmi tremendi che aleggiano di cui soprattutto i bimbi si rendono SEMPRE conto e ne soffrono...vengono fuori le cose..sempre...e nella forma meno piacevole..





























































Brava!


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

*alesera*

1 su 1000 non accetta il tradimento? L'hai letto su cronaca vera?


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Da uomo il mio consiglio è di non dire nulla, ne ora ne mai. Nell'eventualità - fossi al suo posto - vi spedirei fuori casa senza troppi complimenti.


Per il tradimento? Per il figlio non suo? Per entrambi?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> sono sicuro che lui la perdonerà......capita 1 su mille che che non accetta il tradimento dai e poi lui avrebbe sensi di colpa nei confronti del bimbo.....
> se lei è davvero pentita tutto con dolore e fatica si potrà aggiustare.....
> 
> 
> lei deve trovare il coraggio e la forza


Ale, capita una volta su mille ma...qui lui dovrebbe accettare ben due sgarri: le corna e il pargolo che non è suo...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No Air. E' cornuto solo chi lo sa. La prova è che puoi vivere felicemente una vita intera non sapendolo mai.


E' vero: occhio non vede, cuore non duole. E se non duole manco il cuore di chi ti ha fatto il torto...è una torta con tanto di cigliegina.


----------



## Old alesera (22 Febbraio 2008)

*no*

era un modo di dire...nel senso che secondo me se lei è davvero pentita lui la perdonerà....la penso così e penso che ricominciare da 0 sia la cosa migliore...penso che in un tradimento se 1 persona è davvero pentita e sceglie LIBERAMENTE di confessare....se c'è amore ci potrebbero essere le basi per ricominciare poi mi sembra che dalla storie lette qui spesso dopo la confessione con fatica si ricomincia.....


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

1° Per il tradimento 2° Per il frutto del tradimento, nel senso del figlio. Trattasi di un'aggravante inaccettabile, imperdonabile. Insomma delitto premeditato.


----------



## Old alesera (22 Febbraio 2008)

*il bimbo*

si in effetti il bimbo cavolo sarebbe tostissima.....ma ripeto meglio toccare il fondo e poi almeno camminare con le proprie gambe!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non tu, ma alcuni lo hanno fatto. Non era rivolto a te.


io vi devo fare i complimenti. Davvero.
Siete tutti molto tolleranti , generosi e aperti di vedute.
io invece giudico , non posso farne a meno. Mi salva che dei miei giudizi ci se ne può totalmente fregare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho dei valori (come tutti) saldi, radicati in cui credo fermamente e che m'impediscono di esimermi dal giudizio quando incontro chi non li rispetta o li sbeffeggia calpestandoli.
La situazione di Anita ,per esempio, a me fa incazzare, come sempre mi fa incazzare chi sbaglia coscientemente e fa inevitabilmente pagare ad altri i suoi errori.
Tra i mali cerco il male minore , in questo caso quello di continuare a mentire e cercare di offrire una certa serenità a chi si ama.
Ma capisco di essere troppo severa.
per questo leggendovi  ci tenevo a dirvi che siete molto tolleranti e sensati.
Mi fa piacere


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Illusione!!
> Le bugie, i segreti sono fantasmi tremendi che aleggiano di cui soprattutto i bimbi si rendono SEMPRE conto e ne soffrono...vengono fuori le cose..sempre...e nella forma meno piacevole..


Sono sicuro che tantissime volte non vengono fuori affatto. La frase: tutti i nodi vengono al pettine, spesso è solo vana speranza.


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

Sono dell'idea che a qualsiasi azione corrisponda una reazione. Se fai una cazzata ne paghi le conseguenze. Ci sono 2 opzioni: macerarsi nel dolore per il tradimento e il suo frutto oppure parlare e preparare i bagagli per sparire. E' una questione di coerenza.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che tantissime volte non vengono fuori affatto. La frase: tutti i nodi vengono al pettine, spesso è solo vana speranza.


 
evidentemente sei fortunato e non hai mai vissuto in situazioni dove il peso dei segreti è come un macigno..


----------



## Old Cat (22 Febbraio 2008)

separati e vivi da sola con il tuo bambino.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> 1° Per il tradimento 2° Per il frutto del tradimento, nel senso del figlio. Trattasi di un'aggravante inaccettabile, imperdonabile. Insomma delitto premeditato.


Beh ma quando si ama si perdona. Di solito. Io NON perdono se non mi si dice la verità. Ma se si ha il coraggio di farlo... ammiro la sincerità.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come sempre mi fa incazzare chi sbaglia coscientemente e fa inevitabilmente pagare ad altri i suoi errori.
> Tra i mali cerco il male minore , in questo caso quello di continuare a mentire e cercare di offrire una certa serenità a chi si ama.


 
Io sono per il pagare i propri sbagli. Sempre e comunque. Voglio alzarmi la mattina e guardarmi allo specchio senza abbassare lo sguardo...


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> evidentemente sei fortunato e non hai mai vissuto in situazioni dove il peso dei segreti è come un macigno..


Forse...


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Beh ma quando si ama si perdona*. Di solito. Io NON perdono se non mi si dice la verità. Ma se si ha il coraggio di farlo... ammiro la sincerità.


Giusto. Ma aggiungo che quando si ama non si tradisce. Perciò: è lui che, amandola dovrebbe perdonarla o lei che, amando lui non avrebbe dovuto andare con un altro?
A voi il quesito.
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusto. Ma aggiungo che quando si ama non si tradisce. Perciò: è lui che, amandola dovrebbe perdonarla o lei che, amando lui non avrebbe dovuto andare con un altro?
> A voi il quesito.
> Air


Air lo sai che sui tradimenti non la pensiamo allo stesso modo. Non si dovrebbe tradire, è vero. Ma la vita è strana...


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

Allora, in un momento di crisi con  il mio compagno anziché tener duro copulo con un altro uomo quindi resto gravida. Poi ci ripenso, amo il mio uomo certo... ora sono in crisi. Beh non considero certo il compagno in questione un uomo fortunato.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Air lo sai che sui tradimenti non la pensiamo allo stesso modo. Non si dovrebbe tradire, è vero. Ma la vita è strana...


...ok, ma almeno non affermiamo che se uno ama deve amare e perdonare chi lo tradisce.
Sai, in passato mi sono sentito dire da chi mi ha tradito che, se l'avessi amata l'avrei dovuta perdonare. Ma non mi ha detto che lei mi ha tradito perchè non m'amava.
Bacioni!
M.


----------



## Old Leger (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusto. Ma aggiungo che quando si ama non si tradisce. Perciò: è lui che, amandola dovrebbe perdonarla o lei che, amando lui non avrebbe dovuto andare con un altro?
> A voi il quesito.
> Air


Per me, amando lui, non avrebbe dovuto andare con un altro.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Allora, *in un momento di crisi con il mio compagno anziché tener duro copulo con un altro uomo quindi resto gravida. Poi ci ripenso, amo il mio uomo certo... ora sono in crisi*. Beh non considero certo il compagno in questione un uomo fortunato.


...eddai...la fai troppo facile. Sintetizzare così non è il caso...sembra un diagramma di flusso


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

Si chiama coerenza. Quando ho compreso che con la mia ex moglie ero arrivato ai titoli di coda ho preso e me ne sono andato. Azione-reazione, chi sbaglia paga.


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Allora, in un momento di crisi con il mio compagno anziché tener duro copulo con un altro uomo quindi resto gravida. Poi ci ripenso, amo il mio uomo certo... ora sono in crisi. Beh non considero certo il compagno in questione un uomo fortunato.


Forse le cose sono andate così: in un momento di crisi con il mio compagno, anziché tener duro mi trombo un'altro uomo e, sfiga vuole, resto gravida (se non fossi rimasta incinta, sarebbe stato grandioso perchè non c'era uno 0,001% di probabilità di confessare il tradimento). Poi ci ripenso (evidentemente sono costretta a ripensarci perchè l'amante mai vorrebbe diventare mio parner ufficiale e rinnegherebbe il bimbo)...e ora sono in crisi.
Air


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ok, ma almeno non affermiamo che se uno ama deve amare e perdonare chi lo tradisce.
> Sai, in passato mi sono sentito dire da chi mi ha tradito che, se l'avessi amata l'avrei dovuta perdonare. Ma non mi ha detto che lei mi ha tradito perchè non m'amava.
> Bacioni!
> M.


Air secondo me se l'amore è davvero grande si perdona... Poi magari non serve a nulla lo stesso, però lo si fa...

ps e non sempre si tradisce per disamore.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo concordo con te, cara casa!
> Tutto scorre...le malattie ereditarie, ed altro. Noi due siamo molto più parenti di quanto immagini.


In che senso ho trovato un fratello?????


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> In che senso ho trovato un fratello?????


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi


A me l'hanno detto anche se era una bugia


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Air secondo me se l'amore è davvero grande si perdona... Poi magari non serve a nulla lo stesso, però lo si fa...
> 
> ps e non sempre si tradisce per disamore.


...e se l'amore è davvero grande si tradisce? Penso che se l'ipotetico traditore fosse innamorato davvero, l'ipotetico tradito non dovrebbe neanche pensare al perdono.

ps...e non sempre per amore si perdona...dipende da cosa si deve perdonare.
Air


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

In questo caso l'amore grande dovrebbe essere quello del compagno, il tipo che rischia in ogni modo di prenderla doppiamente nel culo


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Si chiama coerenza. Quando ho compreso che con la mia ex moglie ero arrivato ai titoli di coda ho preso e me ne sono andato. Azione-reazione, chi sbaglia paga.


Senti potresti spiegarl a mio marito?????? Perchè non l'ha inteso.
Intanto che ci sei se fai un salto anche dal mio amante mi faresti un doppio favore.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Leger ha detto:


> Per me, amando lui, non avrebbe dovuto andare con un altro.


 
Eh come dicono se mia nonna aveva le ruote era un carretto.......
Ci credo, e se magari prendeva le precauzioni e se......
Ormai il latte è versato.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 
C'è poco da ridere!!!!!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

ANITA SCUSA MA DOVE SEI????????????


ps sono piacevolmente sorpresa 250 post senza neanche un insulto!


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> A me l'hanno detto anche se era una bugia


 
Perchè la gente è spesso molto cattiva.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> *ANITA SCUSA MA DOVE SEI????????????*
> 
> 
> ps sono piacevolmente sorpresa 250 post senza neanche un insulto!


E' fuggita con Garibaldi


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè la gente è spesso molto cattiva.


Cattiva, invidiosa, insoddisfatta, immorale ehhhhhsai quanti ........
Aggiungo PARENTI SERPENTI come in una vecchia commedia "Benvenuti in casa Gori"


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>
















































Ebbene si...è giunta l'ora che  tu lo sappia!


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' fuggita con Garibaldi


Speriamo di non averle procurato le doglie!!! avremmo quella creatura sulla coscienza pure noi.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Speriamo di non averle procurato le doglie!!! avremmo quella creatura sulla coscienza pure noi.


E si ... e gia ... mo ci manca pure questo


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ebbene si...è giunta l'ora che tu lo sappia!


Secondo una recente ricerca i sardi sono la comunità più pura geneticamente (tra quelle studiate naturalmente)
Se  ciò è vero, moltimodi è imparentato con tutta l'isola.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> In che senso ho trovato un fratello?????


Ho sbagliato a quotare...invece che a te ho quotato MK


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Secondo una recente ricerca i sardi sono la comunità più pura geneticamente (tra quelle studiate naturalmente)
> Se ciò è vero, moltimodi è imparentato con tutta l'isola.


A parte tutto, tutti noi siamo imparentati strettamente. Spesso più con un estraneo che col proprio fratello. Strano, ma vero.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anita ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. E' da qualche giorno che vi leggo dopo avervi scoperto casualmente nei miei giri sulla rete. Questo posto si chiama confessionale, ed io mi devo confessare.
> Arrivo al punto: sono all'ottavo mese circa, quindi siamo agli sgoccioli. La mia gravidanza è stata molto difficile non solo per quanto concerne la salute, credo di essere un po' depressa. Il bimbo che sta per nascere non è del mio compagno bensì il frutto di un tradimento. Non me la sono sentita di abortire ne tanto meno di confessare tutto. Amo moltissimo il mio uomo, con tutta me stessa e non credevo sarebbe successa una cosa del genere proprio a me. La mia decisione è stata sofferta. Venivo da un periodo molto difficile con il mio compagno. Non ho mai smesso di amarlo, per quanto possa sembrare assurdo. Non posso vivere senza lui. Mi sono abbandonata ad una avventura, sbagliando lo so. Quando ho scoperto di essere incinta avrei potuto fare 2 cose: confessare la verità, rischiando di perderlo per il resto della mia vita, rovinare la mia vita (vivo in un piccolo paese e tutti mi conoscono) e odiare me stessa e probabilmente anche il bimbo che ho in grembo, oppure avrei potuto abortire. Ho deciso di portare avanti questa gravidanza nonostante tutto. Data la notizia al mio compagno, vista la gioia nei suoi occhi, la sua felicità erano spariti i miei sensi di colpa. Ma ora, ciò che ho dentro è solo tanta paura. Inutile dire che lui non accetterebbe mai questa situazione e probabilmente i suoi genitori ed il resto della gente sarebbe capace di farmi fuori. *Ora sto impazzendo. Ditemi cosa devo fare, comunque ditemi qualcosa. Non cerco solo parole tenere, ma parole che mi possano far capire la mia strada. *Grazie


 
ma tecnicamente come fai ad avere la sicurezza che il figlio non sia del tuo compagno?


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma tecnicamente come fai ad avere la sicurezza che il figlio non sia del tuo compagno?


Ma scusa...basta magari che in quel mese non abbia fatto l'amore con lui...non credo sia così difficile avere questa consapevolezza.


----------



## Old Holly (22 Febbraio 2008)

Sappiamo un po' poco di questa vicenda... ad esempio, come fa Anita ad essere matematicamente sicura di chi sia il padre della creatura che porta in grembo?  
Non so come abbia fatto a portare avanti una gravidanza in queste condizioni,  io sarei uno straccio al posto suo.
Qualunque soluzione sceglierà sarà dolorosa per tutti,  se tace non sarà facile portare un peso così grande sulla coscienza e se confessa, non oso immaginare la reazione del marito ingannato due volte...
Onestamente non immagino la vita che si prospetta per questo bambino, e per lui forse, io al posto suo non rivelerei niente.
Avrebbe dovuto farlo subito, appena si è accorta di essere rimasta incinta, ora è un po' tardi per tante cose.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

dici?
dovrebbe essere giusto un periodo ben preciso , e non così evidente altrimenti anche il compagno avrebbe dubbi


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> dici?
> dovrebbe essere giusto un periodo ben preciso , e non così evidente altrimenti anche il compagno avrebbe dubbi


Se non ha sospetti di sorta, difficile che pensi a certe cose...voglio dire, se il periodo di sospensione si è limitato ad un mese o poco meno.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

se mi dice che ha il sospettomi sta bene ...ma la sicurezza?
se io dico al mio compagno...che magari è stato via due mesi o con il quale non ho rapporti da parecchio, che  sono incinta...un paio di domande se le fa


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> ANITA SCUSA MA DOVE SEI????????????
> 
> 
> ps sono piacevolmente sorpresa 250 post senza neanche un insulto!


 
DICI CHE SIA UN CASO??


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> DICI CHE SIA UN CASO??



*Il caso di chi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  di gia?*


----------



## Grande82 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. sono sicura. madre occhi scuri padre occhi azzurri figlio occhi azzurri.
> a me no che non sia in corso una mutazione genetica anche in questo senso.


Mio padre occhi verdi, mia madre castani. Due figli: uno occhi verdi una occhi castani.
E non vi sono dubbi possibili sulla paternità, per il resto siamo gocce d'acqua! 
Quindi credo che un solo genitore non sia fondamentale per i 'colori'....


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> DICI CHE SIA UN CASO??


...fai da bravo...e partecipa alla discussione!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Le cose vanno un pochino meglio, stiamo continuando la terapia di coppia e qualcosa sembra che faccia...mi sembra che stia giovando soprattutto a lui.
> I momenti di tensione non mancano ma staremo a vedere.
> La buona volontà c'è...
> Un bacio


Sono veramente contenta che riusciate a recuperare il rapporto
Un bacio!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> se mi dice che ha il sospettomi sta bene ...ma la sicurezza?
> se io dico al mio compagno...che magari è stato via due mesi o con il quale non ho rapporti da parecchio, che  sono incinta...un paio di domande se le fa


stai a guardà il capello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




giusto appunto comunque, magari il figlio è veramente del compagno


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

Non penso che Anita sia così rincoglionita da non sapere da chi proviene il seme che ha generato ciò che porta in grembo


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Non penso che Anita sia così rincoglionita da non sapere da chi proviene il seme che ha generato ciò che porta in grembo


 
Se non ha dubbi lei...perchè non ce li ha il suo compagno?
Mah.....


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se non ha dubbi lei...perchè non ce li ha il suo compagno?
> Mah.....


Iris, mi hai battuto sul tempo!
Pensavo la stessa cosa...


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

Conosci qualcuno che appunta sull'agenda tutte le volte che ciula con la moglie o con la compagna?


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Non penso che Anita sia così rincoglionita da non sapere da chi proviene il seme che ha generato ciò che porta in grembo


E cosa porta in grembo?

Bel modo di esprimersi ... poi ti permetti di giudicare me.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Non penso che Anita sia così rincoglionita da non sapere da chi proviene il seme che ha generato ciò che porta in grembo


qualcuno lo ha detto?
il fatto che possa decidere  se dirlo o meno al suo compagno significa che ha avuto con entrambi rapporti non protetti nello stesso periodo.
lecita quindi la domanda.

Quanto al rincoglionimento direi che non c'è limite (e non mi riferisco ovviamente ad Anita)  : ho letto di una che si era messa come premio ad un'asta e dopo aver fatto sesso con 6 uomini diversi era rimasta incinta e voleva fare riconoscere il figlio dopo test del dna sui 6.


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Conosci qualcuno che appunta sull'agenda tutte le volte che ciula con la moglie o con la compagna?


Ma se l'astinenza è stata lunga.... un uomo se lo ricorda... o no????


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Conosci qualcuno che appunta sull'agenda tutte le volte che ciula con la moglie o con la compagna?


Ma cosa c'entra...
Dicevo solo che per avere LA CERTEZZA e non il semplice sospetto che il figlio sia del vecchio amante e non del compagno, deve essersi astenuta per almeno una quindicina di giorni dai rapporti con quest'ultimo. Quando ha confidato di essere incinta al compagno, questo non si è fatto per lo meno una idea di quando poteva essere avvenuto il concepimento? Sinceramente qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. sono sicura. madre occhi scuri padre occhi azzurri figlio occhi azzurri.
> a me no che non sia in corso una mutazione genetica anche in questo senso.


No non hai le corrette informazioni genetiche.
Madre occhi scuri, padre occhi chiari figlia, io, occhi scuri. io occhi scuri, marito occhi scuri, figlia occhi chiari (perché mio marito aveva nonno occhi chiari e quindi era portatore del carattere recessivo). Mio marito è biologo sono sicura di questo, ha ragione Verena


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

Grembo si, cosa c'è di così clamoroso?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Grembo si, cosa c'è di così clamoroso?


anch'io non l'ho capito.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma scusa...basta magari che in quel mese non abbia fatto l'amore con lui...non credo sia così difficile avere questa consapevolezza.


Ma che dici MM!!!!!!!!! Per cosrtesia allora il suo compagno o è senza memoria o è scemo !!!!!!
Quale marito non conosce i giorni del ciclo della moglie e quante volte lo fa'.


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

Forse a Napoli dire "porto in grembo una creatura" è offensivo... boh


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io non l'ho capito.



Niente, niente ... scusate il disturbo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma che dici MM!!!!!!!!! Per cosrtesia allora il suo compagno o è senza memoria o è scemo !!!!!!
> Quale marito non conosce i giorni del ciclo della moglie e quante volte lo fa'.


Ma che dici  tu, casa...ma il suo compagno ha l'agenda con la sua ovulazione? Basta che hai un ciclo regolare e non ci hai fatto l'amore per una decina di giorni e sei quasi certa che il figlio non è suo. Mesi dopo, lui come se lo ricorda? Dai!


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Forse a Napoli dire "porto in grembo una creatura" è offensivo... boh



Tu non hai detto: Porta/o in grembo una CREATURA, ma bensi'




ellebi ha detto:


> Non penso che Anita sia così rincoglionita da non sapere da chi proviene il seme che ha generato ciò che porta in grembo



Cio' di che? e' quel "cio" che non mi e' piaciuto ...



 ... non tirare fuori Napoli, ho girato il mondo ed i cretini ci sono ovunque.


Scusatemi di nuovo.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma che dici MM!!!!!!!!! Per cosrtesia allora il suo compagno o è senza memoria o è scemo !!!!!!
> Quale marito non conosce i giorni del ciclo della moglie e quante volte lo fa'.



TANTI... nessuno dei miei compagni ha mai saputo nulla del mio ciclo... scusa ma gli ometti non si ricordano dove mettono le chiavi figurati cose complicate come il ciclo mestruale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... e se gli chiedi quante volte l'ha fatto in un mese dira' troppo poche...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> TANTI... nessuno dei miei compagni ha mai saputo nulla del mio ciclo... scusa ma gli ometti non si ricordano dove mettono le chiavi figurati cose complicate come il ciclo mestruale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che dici tu, casa...ma il suo compagno ha l'agenda con la sua ovulazione? Basta che hai un ciclo regolare e non ci hai fatto l'amore per una decina di giorni e sei quasi certa che il figlio non è suo. Mesi dopo, lui come se lo ricorda? Dai!


 
Ohhhhh mesi dopo....... io non so' voialtri ma mio marito quanto il mio amante sanno bene quando ho il ciclo. Li ho trovati tutti io con l'agenda????


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> TANTI... nessuno dei miei compagni ha mai saputo nulla del mio ciclo... *scusa ma gli ometti non si ricordano dove mettono le chiavi figurati cose complicate come il ciclo mestruale*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ohhhhh mesi dopo....... io non so' voialtri ma mio marito quanto il mio amante sanno bene quando ho il ciclo. Li ho trovati tutti io con l'agenda????


No...no anche io li trovo tutti così... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Anzi, io me lo scordo in genere...ho sempre chiesto a loro!!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo


Allora li ho trovati tutti io strani!!!!!
Anzi i  miei si ricordano anche bene quante volte lo fanno e quando.
So' precisi loro!


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ohhhhh mesi dopo....... io non so' voialtri *ma mio marito quanto il mio amante sanno bene quando ho il ciclo. Li ho trovati tutti io con l'agenda??*??


mi sa di si...


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Allora li ho trovati tutti io strani!!!!!
> Anzi i miei si ricordano anche bene quante volte lo fanno e quando.
> So' precisi loro!


dai...andiamo a seccare qualche papero!


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi sa di si...


No guarda..esistono quelli precisi


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No guarda..esistono quelli precisi


...i vergine! Ma quelli degli altri 11 segni si ricordano a mala pena l'anniversario


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No...no anche io li trovo tutti così...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aggiungo che ho riscontrato una cosa, prima quando non usavo nulla erano ancora piu' precisi. (forse perchè ne avevano tutto l'interesse)
Ora che ho messo l'anello è mio marito che mi ricorda quando metterlo e quando levarlo.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai...andiamo a seccare qualche papero!


dai andiamo fratello!


----------



## brugola (22 Febbraio 2008)

che situazione di merda!
spiace dirlo ma i preservativi li usa ancora qualcuno?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...i vergine! Ma quelli degli altri 11 segni si ricordano a mala pena l'anniversario


Smentisco categoric-amante!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ci vuole solo una bella memoria...


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Aggiungo che ho riscontrato una cosa, prima quando non usavo nulla erano ancora piu' precisi. (forse perchè ne avevano tutto l'interesse)
> *Ora che ho messo l'anello* è mio marito che mi ricorda quando metterlo e quando levarlo.
















????????????????????????????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Il caso di Anita è simile a quello presentato un paio di mesi fa da un ragazzo che aveva messo incinta la sua amante sposata e domandava che fare.
A lui erano state risposte diverse; presumo per il fatto che lui diceva di voler vivere con lei.

Carla Bruni ha dichiarato di essere una figlia adulterina e che la madre le ha comunicato solo dopo la morte del pare legale chi fosse il padre naturale.
A me è sembrata una cosa bruttissima proprio perché il padre legale era rimasto all'oscuro.

Il tacere un fatto tanto grave poteva essere comprensibile in epoche diverse in cui non esistevano metodiche certe per stabilire la paternità e condizioni economiche e sociali diverse per la donna che, poteva convincersi dell'incertezza della paternità (del resto senza indagini genetiche se il marito può supporre di essere il padre lei non può essere certa che non lo sia...esistono anche doppie ovulazioni o ovulazioni ritardate e non può essere sicura di quando ha ovulato quel mese perché poi la mancanza di mestruazioni non le può consentire di risalire ai giorni dell'ovulazione e lo sviluppo del nascituro non dà dati certi), ma ora mi sembra non ci possa essere nessuna certezza che la cosa non venga scoperta...con risultati ovviamente tragici.
Dal punto di vista etico e del rispetto del rapporto trovo inconcepibile tacere.
Un padre è colui che cresce un bambino, ma deve esserci consapevolezza e scelta. *Nessuna donna deve mettere scientemente un uomo nelle condizioni di crescere un figlio non sapendo la verità 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e questo rispetto della verità lo deve al compagno e lo deve al figlio.*

Per quanto riguarda il sapere che un genitore si è comportato male nei confronti dell'altro o che ha tradito non dovrebbe cambiare nulla per *persone adulte* che apprezzeranno un genitore per come si è comportato con loro e che sapranno vedere le debolezze umane dei genitori come uomini e donne in modo sereno.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma se l'astinenza è stata lunga.... un uomo se lo ricorda... o no????


Giusy non è detto che se hai rapporti con l'amante tu non l'abbia anche con il partner...


----------



## Iris (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Smentisco categoric-amante!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cancro, Leone Ariete, Vergine..si ricordano. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non mi fiderei dell'acquario.

Ps certo, è una mia esperienza personale.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> dai andiamo fratello!


Ok, sorellina...prendi la fionda!


----------



## Old Holly (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Cancro, Leone Ariete, Vergine..si ricordano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo completamente!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy non è detto che se hai rapporti con l'amante tu non l'abbia anche con il partner...


Ma quando mai...una cosa che ho imparato qua sopra è che tutti gli uomini con l'amante non toccano quella strega della moglie da anni!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista etico e del rispetto del rapporto trovo inconcepibile tacere.
> Un padre è colui che cresce un bambino, ma deve esserci consapevolezza. *Nessuna donna deve mettere scentemente un uomo nelle condizioni di crescere un figlio non sapendo la verità e lo deve al compagno e lo deve al figlio.*
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il sapere che un genitore si è comportato male nei confronti dell'altro o che ha tradito non dovrebbe cambiare nulla per *persone adulte* che apprezzeranno un genitore per come si è comportato con loro e che sapranno vedere le debolezze umane dei genitori come uomini e donne in modo sereno.


Persa, come ho detto prima, per me è ANCHE una questione di tempi e di situazioni....

Non concepisco fare affermazioni di principio sulla vita degli altri, specie in questo caso in cui ti vien descritto un ambiente chiuso e conseguenze pesanti (quanto forse ce lo dirrà anita se torna) se dovesse rivelarlo ORA!

E ripeto anche che sbagliare anche per leggerezza uno/a non deve pagarlo a vita!

Nè tanto meno farlo pagare eventualmente FIN DA SUBITO al nascituro!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Cancro, Leone Ariete, Vergine..si ricordano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















IO SON ACQUARIO!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...una cosa che ho imparato qua sopra è che tutti gli uomini con l'amante non toccano quella strega della moglie da anni!


Ci mancherebbe! E tutte le mogli che hanno un amante non si fanno sfiorare dal marito!


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...una cosa che ho imparato qua sopra è che tutti gli uomini con l'amante non toccano quella strega della moglie da anni!


Smentisco....... oh te hai bisogno di un corso di aggiornamento.
Il mio amante ha le sue medie settimanali, che rispetta e guai a non osservarle. 
L'amante delle mia amica, scadenza periodica. Altro che calendario.
L'amante dell'altra amica idem come sopra.
Ci sono uomini che scopano le mogli regolarmente o di piu' per non destare SOSPETTI.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...una cosa che ho imparato qua sopra è che tutti gli uomini con l'amante non toccano quella strega della moglie da anni!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Se becco un uomo che si ricorda del mio ciclo lo lascio subito... _penzerei_ a un alieno...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Smentisco....... oh te hai bisogno di un corso di aggiornamento.
> Il mio amante ha le sue medie settimanali, che rispetta e guai a non osservarle.
> L'amante delle mia amica, scadenza periodica. Altro che calendario.
> L'amante dell'altra amica idem come sopra.
> *Ci sono uomini che scopano le mogli regolarmente o di piu' per non destare SOSPETTI*.


Che sacrificio che devono fare... porelli...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se becco un uomo che si ricorda del mio ciclo lo lascio subito... _penzerei_ a un alieno...


LETTY, PENSACI BENE....TI RICORDI CHE "STRANAMENTE" LUI "QUELLE SERE" HA SEMPRE ALTRO DA FARE???  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Non è che te lo dica chiaramente eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi c'è l'altra schiera, quelli che proprio in quei giorni non mancano mai...perchè vanno sul sicuro!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(Per rispondere a Medusa...quelli che NON usano il preservativo! :condom


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

INSOMMA ANITA DOVE SEI'??????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Persa, come ho detto prima, per me è ANCHE una questione di tempi e di situazioni....
> 
> Non concepisco fare affermazioni di principio sulla vita degli altri, specie in questo caso in cui ti vien descritto un ambiente chiuso e conseguenze pesanti (quanto forse ce lo dirrà anita se torna) se dovesse rivelarlo ORA!
> 
> ...


Qualunque cosa si faccia la si paga a vita...anche tacendo se si ha coscienza!

Ogni minuto perso a dire la verità non fa che aggravare la menzogna.
Certo dopo anni quando un bambino lo si è cresciuto come proprio non possono cambiare i sentimenti per lui ...ma neppure è detto...ma questo dovrebbe avvenire per una scelta di inganno da parte della moglie.
Se ora la cosa potrebbe essere compresa ed accettata...a distanza di anni sarebbe imperdonabile.
Il saper che una menzogna inficiava quel che si ha vissuto è insopportabile.

Poi per Anita c'è tutto l'appoggio e la solidarietà umana di cui si può essere capaci per sostenerla in questo momento difficile.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Smentisco....... oh te hai bisogno di un corso di aggiornamento.
> Il mio amante ha le sue medie settimanali, che rispetta e guai a non osservarle.
> L'amante delle mia amica, scadenza periodica. Altro che calendario.
> L'amante dell'altra amica idem come sopra.
> Ci sono uomini che scopano le mogli regolarmente o di piu' per non destare SOSPETTI.


casa...ero ironico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Secondo me si fanno più spesso le mogli delle amanti...sbaglierò


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe! E tutte le mogli che hanno un amante *non si fanno sfiorare dal marito*!


Ovvio! E' un povero impotente, ha la prostata ingrossata e sta diventando pure incontinente


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista etico e del rispetto del rapporto trovo inconcepibile tacere.
> Un padre è colui che cresce un bambino, ma deve esserci consapevolezza e scelta. *Nessuna donna deve mettere scientemente un uomo nelle condizioni di crescere un figlio non sapendo la verità
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy non è detto che se hai rapporti con l'amante tu non l'abbia anche con il partner...


Anzi, io credo che nella maggioranza dei casi... va beh sto zitta che traditrice non sono... sorry...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...una cosa che ho imparato qua sopra è che tutti gli uomini con l'amante non toccano quella strega della moglie da anni!


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> casa...ero ironico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensando alle amanti ovviamente...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Febbraio 2008)

*x Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Io parlo da madre. Il bambino non ha colpe. E' il soggeto debole, e va protetto.
> Quindi, Anita che ha sbagliato, tenga il segreto per sè...e cerchi di essere una buona mamma.
> Se parla, quel bambino forse non avrà un padre. Il richiamo del sangue è una gran minchiata...non esiste. *I padri sono quelli che amano e crescono* i figli. Il compagno di Anita sarà un bravo papà. L'amante non è nessuno.


Sono pienamente d'accordo con te ma allo stesso tempo credo che non sia giusto tenere all'oscuro la persona che ami di un segreto del genere. Non stiamo parlando di un tradimento e basta ma di un'avventura che, pur senza seguito, ha "prodotto" un bambino...non trovo giusto che il suo compagno viva credendo di aver avuto un figlio dalla donna che ama. Tutto questo non significa che possa crescerlo come suo (ce ne sono di casi)


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> LETTY, PENSACI BENE....TI RICORDI CHE "STRANAMENTE" LUI "QUELLE SERE" HA SEMPRE ALTRO DA FARE???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si gliela trovo io qualcosa da fare...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si gliela trovo io qualcosa da fare...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa si faccia la si paga a vita...anche tacendo se si ha coscienza!
> 
> Ogni minuto perso a dire la verità non fa che aggravare la menzogna.
> Certo dopo anni quando un bambino lo si è cresciuto come proprio non possono cambiare i sentimenti per lui ...ma neppure è detto...ma questo dovrebbe avvenire per una scelta di inganno da parte della moglie.
> ...


Io invece penso esattamente il contrario...se la famiglia cresce nell'amore ritrovato, lui (il padre non biologico) scoprendolo dopo avrebbe la riprova che è stato un errore ma che la cosa è stata superata perchè di fondo c'er aqualcosa di grande, mentre magari a caldo potrebbe aver il sopravvento l'orgoglio ferito, la rabbia la delusione! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Visuali diverse, forse per esperienze diverse di vita!


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


..i too, honey


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pensando alle amanti ovviamente...


...ma quando mai! Pensando a quelle che ancora non si sono fatti!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma quando mai! Pensando a quelle che ancora non si sono fatti!


Giustamente... pure...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma quando mai! Pensando a quelle che ancora non si sono fatti!


... o a quelli MM... uomini e donne uguali siamo...


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2008)

Comunque, tornando al post, riflettevo...qualche dubbio me lo avete messo...non so, bisognerebbe trovare una terza soluzione che salvaguardi tutte le posizioni...una bugia-verità. Buttarsi in mezzo ai due corni, insomma


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Non penso che Anita sia così rincoglionita da non sapere da chi proviene il seme che ha generato ciò che porta in grembo


e da cosa distingui il seme senza un bel DNA???
non mi sento particolarmente rincoglionita ma se andassi a letto con due uomini contemporaneamente confesso questa mia lacuna


----------



## brugola (22 Febbraio 2008)

ma come femmina??
non sai distinguere il seme di chi ti ingravida??? 
obsoleta


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> e da cosa distingui il seme senza un bel DNA???
> non mi sento particolarmente rincoglionita ma se andassi a letto con due uomini contemporaneamente confesso questa mia lacuna


Infatti. Una mia amica questo dubbio l'ha avuto, amante prima e marito dopo; per sapere di chi fosse il figlio ha fatto il test del DNA.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma come femmina??
> non sai distinguere il seme di chi ti ingravida???
> obsoleta


mangio pochi rapanelli verdi, confesso


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> mangio pochi rapanelli verdi, confesso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io invece penso esattamente il contrario...se la famiglia cresce nell'amore ritrovato, lui (il padre non biologico) scoprendolo dopo avrebbe la riprova che è stato un errore ma che la cosa è stata superata perchè di fondo c'er aqualcosa di grande, mentre magari a caldo potrebbe aver il sopravvento l'orgoglio ferito, la rabbia la delusione!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me la scoperta del tradimento ha cambiato completamente la prospettiva e do un valore del tutto diverso a quel che ho vissuto perché l'avevo guardato con occhiali sbagliati che mi avevano fatto dare interpretazioni benevole ai fatti.

Come ben sai ci sono momenti difficili durante la crescita dei figli in cui i partner hanno punti di vista diversi poi si decide di seguire le riflessioni di uno o dell'altro...immagina un padre, scoperto che il figlio non era suo,  se non considererebbe diversamente questi numerosi momenti.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me la scoperta del tradimento ha cambiato completamente la prospettiva e do un valore del tutto diverso a quel che ho vissuto perché l'avevo guardato con occhiali sbagliati che mi avevano fatto dare interpretazioni benevole ai fatti.
> 
> Come ben sai ci sono momenti difficili durante la crescita dei figli in cui i partner hanno punti di vista diversi poi si decide di seguire le riflessioni di uno o dell'altro...immagina un padre, scoperto che il figlio non era suo, se non considererebbe diversamente questi numerosi momenti.


Nell'educazione di un figlio non credo vi siano disvalori tali o porsi in modo talmente antagonistico da potersene ricordare poi negli anni...se così dovesse accadere....salterebbe il presupposto di cui parlavo, ovvero di una famiglia che si ama!

Riguardo al paragone col tuo vissuto, direi che un conto è l'episodio una tantum (anche se con simili conseguenze!) altro è il perpetuarsi nel tempo del tradimento!


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque, tornando al post, riflettevo...qualche dubbio me lo avete messo...non so, bisognerebbe trovare una terza soluzione che salvaguardi tutte le posizioni...una bugia-verità. Buttarsi in mezzo ai due corni, insomma


I miracoli non credo si possano fare.
Io aspetterei ad avvisare il marito e mi darei da fare ad avvisare intanto l'ex amante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nell'educazione di un figlio non credo vi siano disvalori tali o porsi in modo talmente antagonistico da potersene ricordare poi negli anni...se così dovesse accadere....salterebbe il presupposto di cui parlavo, ovvero di una famiglia che si ama!
> 
> Riguardo al paragone col tuo vissuto, direi che un conto è l'episodio una tantum (anche se con simili conseguenze!) altro è il perpetuarsi nel tempo del tradimento!


Un semplice (e usuale) imporsi della madre per alcune scelte potrebbe poi essere interpretato come un voluto esautoramento/esclusione di chi non veniva considerato padre.
Credo che il "sapere" dopo tempo avrebbe conseguenze devastanti e in ogni caso non prevedibili


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

ad ogni modo , 
penso che per una donna in attesa di un figlio non saperne la paternità è una delle cose più degradanti che ci possano essere e nessuna mai dovrebbe mettersi(ma soprattutto mettere suo figlio) in queste condizioni.
non giudico il tradimento ma chi fa questo passo prenda assolutamente precauzioni.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> un conto è l'episodio una tantum (anche se con simili conseguenze!) altro è il perpetuarsi nel tempo del tradimento!





































concordo. Può succedere di non amare più il proprio marito/moglie e innamorarsi di un'altra persona. Si chiude e si ricomincia. Cercando di rispettare tutte le persone coinvolte. Soprattutto i figli.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che il "sapere" dopo tempo avrebbe conseguenze devastanti e in ogni caso non prevedibili


Quoto.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ad ogni modo ,
> penso che per una donna in attesa di un figlio non saperne la paternità è una delle cose più degradanti che ci possano essere e nessuna mai dovrebbe mettersi(ma soprattutto mettere suo figlio) in queste condizioni.
> non giudico il tradimento ma chi fa questo passo prenda assolutamente precauzioni.


Aggiungo le precauzioni sono d'obbligo laddove un persona non vuole procedere all'aborto.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Aggiungo le precauzioni sono d'obbligo laddove un persona non vuole procedere all'aborto.


Le precauzioni si prendono quando NON si vuole avere un figlio (beh ci sono le eccezioni, ovvio). Forse Anita questo figlio lo voleva... comunque. Mi piacerebbe sapere se il padre è stato informato e come ha reagito.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nell'educazione di un figlio non credo vi siano disvalori tali o porsi in modo talmente antagonistico da potersene ricordare poi negli anni...se così dovesse accadere....salterebbe il presupposto di cui parlavo, ovvero di una famiglia che si ama!
> 
> Riguardo al paragone col tuo vissuto, direi che un conto è l'episodio una tantum (anche se con simili conseguenze!) altro è il perpetuarsi nel tempo del tradimento!





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> concordo. Può succedere di non amare più il proprio marito/moglie e innamorarsi di un'altra persona. Si chiude e si ricomincia. Cercando di rispettare tutte le persone coinvolte. Soprattutto i figli.


Credetemi che non saprei. L'una tantum in questo caso oltre che una grossa sfiga potrebbe rappresentare anche una grande prova di superficialità insomma un conto è rimanere incinta un conto se uno si  becca qualcos'altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Aggiungo le precauzioni sono d'obbligo laddove un persona non vuole procedere all'aborto.


Le precauzioni sono d'obbligo anche per questioni sanitarie.
Poi se una donna non è contraria il linea di principio all'aborto non è detto che poi non vi ricorra lei e viceversa.
In ogni caso il pensare di poter risolvere le situazioni con l'aborto come principio a monte di comportamente irresponsabili credo sia inaccettabile in persone adulte.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le precauzioni si prendono quando NON si vuole avere un figlio (beh ci sono le eccezioni, ovvio). Forse Anita questo figlio lo voleva... comunque. Mi piacerebbe sapere se il padre è stato informato e come ha reagito.


Concordo che lei lo voleva.
Guarda secondo me lei non gli ha detto nulla convinta che era una situazione sostenibile e indubbiamente timorosa delle conseguenze che sarebbero ricadute su di lei. 
Pero' sarebbe interessante che intervenisse per dire qualcosa.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le precauzioni sono d'obbligo anche per questioni sanitarie.
> Poi se una donna non è contraria il linea di principio all'aborto non è detto che poi non vi ricorra lei e viceversa.
> In ogni caso il pensare di poter risolvere le situazioni con l'aborto come principio a monte di comportamente irresponsabili credo sia inaccettabile in persone adulte.


Concordo. Pero' non siamo tutti uguali.
Io preferisco prevenire che curare. C'è chi invece ha meno scrupoli, direi in ogni senso basta leggere le cronache nere dei giornali.
Non so' se ti ricordi tempo fa' quella ragazzina che con tutta la famiglia si era allontanata dal paese per le chiacchere, ha partorito e poi il padre ha ucciso il neonato insieme a lei mi sembra.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le precauzioni si prendono quando NON si vuole avere un figlio (beh ci sono le eccezioni, ovvio). Forse Anita questo figlio lo voleva... comunque. Mi piacerebbe sapere se il padre è stato informato e come ha reagito.


come?
se vuoi un figlio lo devi fare responsabilmente ...conoscendone il padre.
non scherziamo


----------



## Old ellebi (22 Febbraio 2008)

Come la chiamiamo? Superficialità affettiva? Poi mi sembra (cara femmina) che Anita sia consapevole del proprietario del seme. Evidentemente si è trattato di un errore, ma si paga.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Concordo che lei lo voleva.
> Guarda secondo me lei non gli ha detto nulla convinta che era una situazione sostenibile e indubbiamente timorosa delle conseguenze che sarebbero ricadute su di lei.
> Pero' sarebbe interessante che intervenisse per dire qualcosa.


Io vado oltre, con tutto il rispetto per Anita, è una MIA interpretazione... Secondo me lei voleva un figlio dall'amante, lui le ha dato picche e allora...

Noi donne delle volte su 'sta cosa del figlio perdiamo la testa. Mi ci metto pure io...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> come?
> se vuoi un figlio lo devi fare responsabilmente ...conoscendone il padre.
> non scherziamo


Ma lei il padre lo conosce... Non credo si stia parlando dell'avventura di una sera. Che se fosse aggraverebbe ancora di più la situazione già tragica.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io vado oltre, con tutto il rispetto per Anita, è una MIA interpretazione... Secondo me lei voleva un figlio dall'amante, lui le ha dato picche e allora...
> 
> Noi donne delle volte su 'sta cosa del figlio perdiamo la testa. Mi ci metto pure io...


Possibile, è una tua interpretazione.
La trovo una cosa arcaica, ne dicsutevo giusto ieri di una che ha fatto così, l'amante ora è il nuovo marito e lei gira in porche con la pelliccia.
Nonostante l'emancipazione ci sono ancora donne che riccorrono a questi metodi obsoleti ma certo efficaci in certi casi.
Io aborro. Un bambino non è un assicurazione per il futuro.


----------



## brugola (22 Febbraio 2008)

ma dov'è finita anita?


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Possibile, è una tua interpretazione.
> La trovo una cosa arcaica, ne dicsutevo giusto ieri di una che ha fatto così, l'amante ora è il nuovo marito e lei gira in porche con la pelliccia.
> Nonostante l'emancipazione ci sono ancora donne che riccorrono a questi metodi obsoleti ma certo efficaci in certi casi.
> Io aborro. Un bambino non è un assicurazione per il futuro.


 
Ah quante ce ne sono così, purtroppo... No no io parlavo di un'altra cosa però (e odio pelliccia e porche  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  . Parlavo di amare tanto una persona da pensare che vorresti un figlio proprio da quell'uomo... e da nessun altro.


----------



## Old alesera (22 Febbraio 2008)

*ragazzi*

ragazzi ma fare 1 figlio dovrebbe o no essere 1atto d amore anche per quel povero cristo....senza giudicare ma a me sembra più 1 atto egoistico ed un errore madornale.....io mi ci sono trovato in questa situzione e lei mi diceva CHE voleva un figlio LEI non fare un figlio con l 'uomo che amava che non sono io ma dubito anche che ami lui....quindi è così importante capire da chi voleva 1 figlo? secondo me no


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah quante ce ne sono così, purtroppo... No no io parlavo di un'altra cosa però (e odio pelliccia e porche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bè, un conto è prendere una decisione del genere da single... un'altra è far passare quel figlio per figlio del marito...
in entrambi i casi il padre naturale dovrebbe esserne a conoscenza - a parer mio già nell' intenzione di procreare e non solo a cose avvenute, ma se una è sposata o convive con un'altro uomo... bè... a me sembra una bastardata bella e buona concepire un figlio con l'uomo che ama e farlo passare come figlio dell'uomo con cui vive.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, un conto è prendere una decisione del genere da single... un'altra è far passare quel figlio per figlio del marito...
> in entrambi i casi il padre naturale dovrebbe esserne a conoscenza - a parer mio già nell' intenzione di procreare e non solo a cose avvenute, ma se una è sposata o convive con un'altro uomo... bè... a me sembra una bastardata bella e buona concepire un figlio con l'uomo che ama e farlo passare come figlio dell'uomo con cui vive.


 
ovviamente QUOTO. Guarda io lo direi al padre naturale comunque, anche se fosse stata solo un'avventura e anche se avessi già deciso di abortire...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Concordo. Pero' non siamo tutti uguali.
> Io preferisco prevenire che curare. C'è chi invece ha meno scrupoli, direi in ogni senso basta leggere le cronache nere dei giornali.
> Non so' se ti ricordi tempo fa' quella ragazzina che con tutta la famiglia si era allontanata dal paese per le chiacchere, ha partorito e poi il padre ha ucciso il neonato insieme a lei mi sembra.


Queste sono situazioni di emarginazione e di degrado sociale e morale alle quali non sono applicabili schemi di comportamento dettati da prevenzione e responsabilità.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah quante ce ne sono così, purtroppo... No no io parlavo di un'altra cosa però (e odio pelliccia e porche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh questo umanamente lo posso capire ma non lo condivido nel momento in cui non si mette al corrente quell'uomo delle intenzioni.
Io metterei, come opinione del tutto personale si intende, anche la possibilità che lei voleva comunque un filgio, magari erano anni che provava con il marito e poi arriva lui e ci riesce. A volte ci sono uomini fertili che non riescono cmq e altri, come dice il mio amante, che hanno lo spermatozoo killer.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah quante ce ne sono così, purtroppo... No no io parlavo di un'altra cosa però (e odio pelliccia e porche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O anche di pensare di legarlo a sè attraverso un figlio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




So di donne che hanno avuto figli da tre uomini diversi (che se la sono defilata tutti e tre) con l'idea di dare una "prova d'amore"


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Beh questo umanamente lo posso capire ma non lo condivido nel momento in cui non si mette al corrente quell'uomo delle intenzioni.


Ovvio Casa, ovvio. Tu lo dici, lui ti dice ma sei matta? Tu resti incinta lo stesso e lui ti dice ciao ciao... E allora che fai? Capisco la paura di allevare un figlio da sola, ma non è che si risolva l'inganno con un altro inganno eh...

ps Anita sempre con tutto il rispetto, sto ipotizzando, non dico sia il caso tuo.


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Febbraio 2008)

Si Fedi, vero, però mi stupisce la sicurezza con cui Anita afferma che il bambino non è di suo marito.
Evidentemente ha dei motivi davvero validi per fare un'affermazione del genere, non ha detto di essere insicura....
La questione è davvero delicata.
E se il marito volesse solo questo bambino, non ne volesse altri, per poi venire a sapere in futuro che questo unico figlio non è neanche suo?
Non sarebbe un privarlo di un suo desiderio, di una sua volontà?
Vorrei porre questa domanda ad Anita....


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Possibile, è una tua interpretazione.
> La trovo una cosa arcaica, ne dicsutevo giusto ieri di una che ha fatto così, l'amante ora è il nuovo marito e lei gira in porche con la pelliccia.
> *Nonostante l'emancipazione ci sono ancora donne che riccorrono a questi metodi obsoleti ma certo efficaci in certi casi.*
> Io aborro. Un bambino non è un assicurazione per il futuro.


già


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste sono situazioni di emarginazione e di degrado sociale e morale alle quali non sono applicabili schemi di comportamento dettati da prevenzione e responsabilità.


 
A questo punto non escluderei, vista la descrizione che fa Anita delle possibili reazioni del parentado oltre che del marito, che proprio in una di quelle casistiche ci si possa trovare.

Aspetterei di vedere se Anita avrà voglia di aggiungere qualche ulteriore elemento.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovvio Casa, ovvio. Tu lo dici, lui ti dice ma sei matta? Tu resti incinta lo stesso e lui ti dice ciao ciao... E allora che fai? Capisco la paura di allevare un figlio da sola, ma non è che si risolva l'inganno con un altro inganno eh...
> 
> ps Anita sempre con tutto il rispetto, sto ipotizzando, non dico sia il caso tuo.


Guarda non so' che dire a me sta' storia mi fa' venire un agitazione che non puoi immaginare, anche perchè successiva ad una discussione avuta proprio ieri su qeusto argomento.
Ripeto per me quello che è successo ad Anita rappresenta il mio incubo peggiore. 
E credimi sto male per lei.
Guarda lascio il confronto a voi, perchè veramente mi è subentrato un senso di angoscia troppo pesante.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Guarda non so' che dire a me sta' storia mi fa' venire un agitazione che non puoi immaginare, anche perchè successiva ad una discussione avuta proprio ieri su qeusto argomento.
> Ripeto per me quello che è successo ad Anita rappresenta il mio incubo peggiore.
> E credimi sto male per lei.


Casa se stai attenta non ci sono problemi dai, tranquilla... Mah è che io ho questa idea romantica del figlio che corona il sogno d'amore... Ma ormai sono troppo vecchia per questo tipo di sogni...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Verena - Mendel*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Mio padre occhi verdi, mia madre castani. Due figli: uno occhi verdi una occhi castani.
> E non vi sono dubbi possibili sulla paternità, per il resto siamo gocce d'acqua!
> Quindi credo che un solo genitore non sia fondamentale per i 'colori'....


 
certo che no, nel mio piccolo ve l'ho spiegato 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ciascun genitore porta un cromosoma: le donne portano sempre X, gli uomini X (e allora nasce una femmina) o Y (e allora nasce un maschio).

Ecco perché si dice che le figlie femmine "patrizzano": passando il cromosoma X dal padre, che dei due è il piu' grande (l'Y è meno rilevante, come quantità di materiale genetico "passato") , è piu' probabile che la figlia assomigli DI PIU' AL PADRE (stesso motivo per cui i figli maschi, che prendono l'X dalla madre, DI SOLITO assomigliano piu' alle madri).

Ogni cromosoma porta solo un tipo di geni: dominante (occhi scuri) o recessivo (occhi chiari).

La differenza è che il gene dominante lascia il posto per il recessivo, che spesso "si porta accanto", quello recessivo no. Per cui un genitore con occhi scuri puo' passare gli occhi chiari del trisavolo! *Ma non puo' succedere il contrario.*

Se X (chiaro )  + Y o X ( chiaro): *possibili solo occhi chiari!*

Besos!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

debby ha detto:


> Non solo:
> "Il termine eterozigote designa un soggetto portatore di due alleli
> diversi per un unico carattere ereditario, di cui uno è dominante (manifesto) e uno recessivo (non evidente ma comunque trasmissibile)."
> Stiamo andando sicuramente fuori tema, *ma sono assoluitamente sicura che sia possibile che 2 genitori dagli occhi azzurri possano aere un figlio con occhi scuri.*


 
Ho sempre saputo di no, ma non sono una genestista...

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (22 Febbraio 2008)

*anita*

Non ho letto tutto ma...Anita, oramai sei all'ottavo mese, il bimbo c'è e...basta! Che sia di tuo marito, del tuo amante, perdonami, non fa nulla, e non concordo affatto con alcuni pareri qui sul forum. Hai deciso così? Oramai è tardi per dire la verità,  tardi per abortire, tardi per tutto. Menzogna, diritto di sapere...cavolate...e poi?????????????? Tanti sono i figli illeggittimi. Come puoi dire ad un uomo che da otto mesi sta aspettando un bimbo suo che non è suo? E se dicessi la verfità questo presunto amante dove sta? Esiste, è fuggito....? E' stata un'avventura, tu già stai pagando la colpa di un atto leggero, non te ne servono altre e meno che mai servono al bimbo, va avanti, in questo sarò retrogada, ma un tempo le cose così funzionavano molto bene...Se poi vogliamo parlare di morale potremmo stare qui fino a domani, io cerco di essere pratica. La sola sfiga che potresti avere è un eventuale gruppo sanguigno, speriamo abbia il tuo, o una malattia in futuro, speriamo di no. Ama questo bimbo e basta e fallo crescere in una famigla serena. Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> beh, se è per quello spesso contribuisce anche a rinforzare la razza!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedy, dai non fare il cinico.

Dai per scontato che massì meglio che Anita menta ora e poi si vedrà...

Ma cosa avrà da gestire il figlio?! Un "niente"? direi che non è "niente" sapere di non essere il figlio biologico della coppia che l'ha tirato su.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ehhh che vuoi che sia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Io dico invece che l'onestà è fondamentale fin dalle prime fasi di vita di una persona, è segno di rispetto e amore.

Poi solo Anita puo' decidere, s'intende, ma il peso di questi segreti grava sulle famiglie per GENERAZIONI, e chi c'è dentro lo sa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io dico invece che l'onestà è fondamentale fin dalle prime fasi di vita di una persona, è segno di rispetto e amore.


----------



## Old fay (22 Febbraio 2008)

Non sulla pelle di un bimbo. Lei vive in provincia, lui sarebbe il bastardo figlio della colpa...ma dai!!!


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Non sulla pelle di un bimbo. Lei vive in provincia, lui sarebbe il bastardo figlio della colpa...ma dai!!!


Ah beh allora, meglio mentire, vero...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> era un modo di dire...nel senso che secondo me se lei è davvero pentita lui la perdonerà....la penso così e penso che ricominciare da 0 sia la cosa migliore...*penso che in un tradimento se 1 persona è davvero pentita e sceglie LIBERAMENTE di confessare....se c'è amore ci potrebbero essere le basi per ricominciare poi mi sembra che dalla storie lette qui spesso dopo la confessione con fatica si ricomincia.....*


 
concordo con Ale, in pieno. Nella normalità il tradimento si supera, magari non sempre, ma spesso.

Ellebi, il tuo ragionamento mi appare un po' stereotipato, perdonami. Ci sono migliaia di coppie in Italia dove si sono integrati - piu' o meno a fatica - figli non dell'uno o dell'altro. La vita vera è sempre piu' complicata di prese di posizione integraliste che lasciano il tempo che trovano.

E poi vorrei dire di piu'. Ribadisco che sarebbe bello che le donne (e gli uomini) la smettessero tutti di dire bugie per pararsi il c... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> La situazione di Anita ,per esempio, a me fa incazzare, come sempre mi fa incazzare chi sbaglia coscientemente e fa inevitabilmente pagare ad altri i suoi errori.
> *Tra i mali cerco il male minore , in questo caso quello di continuare a mentire* e cercare di offrire una certa serenità a chi si ama.


 
Eri partita bene, ma poi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tradire è sbagliato, la situazione è mentire?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















La serenità non sta mai nella bugia. La serenità e la libertà stanno solo nella VERITA'.

Bacio!


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ribadisco che sarebbe bello che le donne (e gli uomini) la smettessero tutti di dire bugie per pararsi il c...


 






















































anche perché come dice il proverbio?


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Si chiama coerenza. Quando ho compreso che con la mia ex moglie ero arrivato ai titoli di coda ho preso e me ne sono andato. Azione-reazione, chi sbaglia paga.


 
ma chi ha pagato?

Non saresti stato forse altrettanto uomo ad elaborare - con lei - il tuo tradimento? Questo non avrebbe forse potuto portarvi  ad amarvi e comprendervi ancora di piu'?

Non sai quante coppie si rimettono in piedi affrontandosi con onestà, invece di mollare subito!!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ohhhhh mesi dopo....... io non so' voialtri ma mio marito quanto il mio amante sanno bene quando ho il ciclo. Li ho trovati tutti io con l'agenda????


 
il tuo amante SA al presente?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che situazione di merda!
> spiace dirlo *ma i preservativi li usa ancora qualcuno*?


 
sotto la linea gotica pare di no! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (22 Febbraio 2008)

*MK*

Sai quanti figli illeggittimi ci sono? Ho già detto che se dovessimo parlare di moralità finiremmo domani, il discorso è un pò diverso, nessuno di voi riesce a capire come sideve sentire questa donna? Io sono incinta di un altro e un bel giorno mi sveglio, vado da mio marito e glielo dico, e lui mi dice, oh amore, come sei stata sincera, grazie..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ????????????????????????????


 
non quello vibrante, MM, quello contraccettivo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...una cosa che ho imparato qua sopra è che tutti gli uomini con l'amante non toccano quella strega della moglie da anni!


 
see seee 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















E viceversa lor signore non toccano quei BRUTI dei loro mariti 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non quello vibrante, MM, quello contraccettivo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Sai quanti figli illeggittimi ci sono? Ho già detto che se dovessimo parlare di moralità finiremmo domani, il discorso è un pò diverso, nessuno di voi riesce a capire come sideve sentire questa donna? Io sono incinta di un altro e un bel giorno mi sveglio, vado da mio marito e glielo dico, e lui mi dice, oh amore, come sei stata sincera, grazie.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ti alzi ti guardi allo specchio e ti dici: ma io voglio davvero prendere mio marito per i fondelli per tutta una vita? Voglio davvero vivere col terrore che si sappia, col senso di colpa di non essere stata sincera che mi lacera i pensieri di giorno e di notte??

D'altra parte dipende dalla donna...se è senza scrupoli forse può continuare a fare finta di nulla...

se invece qualche dubbio se lo pone...SARA' UN INFERNO


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Sai quanti figli illeggittimi ci sono? Ho già detto che se dovessimo parlare di moralità finiremmo domani, il discorso è un pò diverso, nessuno di voi riesce a capire come sideve sentire questa donna? Io sono incinta di un altro e un bel giorno mi sveglio, vado da mio marito e glielo dico, e lui mi dice, oh amore, come sei stata sincera, grazie.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se ti ama sì. Ovviamente quando gli passerà la giusta e sana rabbia. 
Altrimenti ti apre la porta e ciao ciao...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no ti alzi ti guardi allo specchio e ti dici: ma io voglio fare davvero prendere mio marito per i fondelli per tutta una vita? Voglio davvero vivere col terrore che si sappia, col senso di colpa di non essere stata sincera che mi lacera i pensieri di giorno e di notte??
> 
> D'altra parte dipende dalla donna...se è senza scrupoli forse può continuare a fare finta di nulla...
> 
> se invece qualche dubbio se lo pone...SARA' UN INFERNO


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Smentisco....... oh te hai bisogno di un corso di aggiornamento.
> Il mio amante ha le sue medie settimanali, che rispetta e guai a non osservarle.
> L'amante delle mia amica, scadenza periodica. Altro che calendario.
> L'amante dell'altra amica idem come sopra.
> Ci sono uomini che scopano le mogli regolarmente o di piu' per non destare SOSPETTI.


 
maro' ma che tristezza 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Ma devastante davvero.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Dopo tutto, non vi sono figli illegittimi, ma solo  genitori illegittimi. *
(John Anthony Burgess  Wilson)


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *A me la scoperta del tradimento ha cambiato completamente la prospettiva e do un valore del tutto diverso a quel che ho vissuto perché l'avevo guardato con occhiali sbagliati che mi avevano fatto dare interpretazioni benevole ai fatti.*
> 
> Come ben sai ci sono momenti difficili durante la crescita dei figli in cui i partner hanno punti di vista diversi poi si decide di seguire le riflessioni di uno o dell'altro...immagina un padre, scoperto che il figlio non era suo, se non considererebbe diversamente questi numerosi momenti.


 
Concordo. Dopo anni sereni scoprire un segreto del genere ti fa buttare tutto in vacca per la delusione e il rancore 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Febbraio 2008)

Ragazzi, vivere con un peso del genere.... Non ce la farei mai.... 
Chiedendomi ogni giorno se è davvero questo il bene del mio bambino...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nell'educazione di un figlio non credo vi siano disvalori tali o porsi in modo talmente antagonistico da potersene ricordare poi negli anni...se così dovesse accadere....salterebbe il presupposto di cui parlavo, ovvero di una famiglia che si ama!
> 
> Riguardo al paragone col tuo vissuto, direi che un conto è l'episodio una tantum (anche se con simili conseguenze!) altro è il perpetuarsi nel tempo del tradimento!



Fedy, MENTIRE SU UN FIGLIO non è un episodio una tantum!

EDDAI!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' una mancanza basilare e ripetuta, direi cronica, di rispetto nel rapporto!!

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (22 Febbraio 2008)

Ciao ciao....tu mi risponderai.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




In una piccola provincia...???? Io mi preoccupo del bimbo e basta. Un bimbo che avrà due possibilità, essere amato o essere odiato. Io non so i termini del tradimento, non so se l'amante lo sa, se c'è ancora....Faccio un esempio, se a me fosse capitato, capitasse....insomma, confido nella menopausa, ma....se capitasse questo a me, certo lo direi a mio marito ma perchè il bimbo lo terrei, a prescindere dal mio amante, e gli chiederei consigilio, appoggio, gli darei la possibiltà di mandarmi via a calci nel sedere creando un casino familiare, o di passarci sopra forse ripartendo da lì e cercando di ricostruire la nostra famiglia....La sua realtà mi sembra un bel pò diversa invece.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Sai quanti figli illeggittimi ci sono? Ho già detto che se dovessimo parlare di moralità finiremmo domani, il discorso è un pò diverso, nessuno di voi riesce a capire come sideve sentire questa donna? Io sono incinta di un altro e un bel giorno mi sveglio, vado da mio marito e glielo dico, e lui mi dice, oh amore, come sei stata sincera, grazie.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


visto che son già tanti ..uno più , uno meno....
 questa donna si sente per come ha ha agito ,francamente è il bambino che avrebbe il diritto di nascere senza certi interrogativi


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ciao ciao....tu mi risponderai....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Femmina*



Femmina ha detto:


> ad ogni modo ,
> *penso che per una donna in attesa di un figlio non saperne la paternità è una delle cose più degradanti* che ci possano essere e nessuna mai dovrebbe mettersi(ma soprattutto mettere suo figlio) in queste condizioni.
> non giudico il tradimento ma chi fa questo passo prenda assolutamente precauzioni.


 
concordo in pieno. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









La sola idea mi fa inorridire. Per me in primis come persona, non sono S. Maria Goretti, ma ho rispetto del mio corpo, e del suo potere di dare la vita. Della sacralità di cio'.

Sono cose fondamentali, alla base della dignità della donna, ecco perché la mia prima reazione è stata di rabbia per una società dove una donna - Anita  o chi per lei - deve MENTIRE su cose così basilari.

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (22 Febbraio 2008)

Accade anche questo...dere, accade. Io cerco di esprimere un pensiero che va un pochino oltre, e non riesco ad entrare nei ranghi della moralità, no, davanti ad un bimbo no.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> è il bambino che avrebbe il diritto di nascere senza certi interrogativi


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto ma...Anita, oramai sei all'ottavo mese, il bimbo c'è e...basta! Che sia di tuo marito, del tuo amante, perdonami, non fa nulla, e non concordo affatto con alcuni pareri qui sul forum. Hai deciso così? Oramai è tardi per dire la verità, tardi per abortire, tardi per tutto. Menzogna, diritto di sapere...cavolate...e poi?????????????? Tanti sono i figli illeggittimi. Come puoi dire ad un uomo che da otto mesi sta aspettando un bimbo suo che non è suo? E se dicessi la verfità questo presunto amante dove sta? Esiste, è fuggito....? E' stata un'avventura, tu già stai pagando la colpa di un atto leggero, non te ne servono altre e meno che mai servono al bimbo, va avanti, in questo sarò retrogada, ma un tempo le cose così funzionavano molto bene...Se poi vogliamo parlare di morale potremmo stare qui fino a domani, io cerco di essere pratica. La sola sfiga che potresti avere è un eventuale gruppo sanguigno, speriamo abbia il tuo, o una malattia in futuro, speriamo di no. Ama questo bimbo e basta e fallo crescere in una famigla serena. Bacio!



Fay tu mi costerni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















NON E' MAI TROPPO TARDI PER DIRE LA VERITA' E ASSUMERSI LE PROPRIE RESPONSABILITA'!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Altro che "atto leggero"..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (22 Febbraio 2008)

Ma dai veri, ma come fa quella poveretta? Doveva dirlo subito, ma adesso???? La sua colpa già la sta pagando, credimi, e il bimbo non deve pagare oltre.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Non sulla pelle di un bimbo. Lei vive in provincia, lui sarebbe il bastardo figlio della colpa...ma dai!!!


Fay ma in che mondo vivi??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Ma siamo a Fontamara o cosa?!

Cristo dove s'è fermato?!?!?


bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> anche perché come dice il proverbio?


 
come dice il proverbio?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ciao ciao....tu mi risponderai....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...la menopausa di lui?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Vedi che predichi male ma razzoli bene?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fay ma in che mondo vivi??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old fay (22 Febbraio 2008)

Ripeto, vado oltre, cosa fatta capo ha.....le colpe dei genitori non devono ricadere sui figli.  Io ho un caso in famiglia così ed è venuto alla luce otto anni dopo la nascita della bimba, ma sai perchè? 
Perchè la coppia di amanti non aveva mai smesso di amarsi, hanno riconosciuto la figlia etc. un casino pazzesco che poi si è risolto diciamo bene ma insomma, se non fosse mai venuto fuori sarebbe stato meglio credimi. Oramai era una cosa andata.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ripeto, vado oltre, cosa fatta capo ha.....le colpe dei genitori non devono ricadere sui figli. Io ho un caso in famiglia così ed è venuto alla luce otto anni dopo la nascita della bimba, ma sai perchè?
> Perchè la coppia di amanti non aveva mai smesso di amarsi, hanno riconosciuto la figlia etc. un casino pazzesco che poi si è risolto diciamo bene ma insomma, se non fosse mai venuto fuori sarebbe stato meglio credimi. Oramai era una cosa andata.


 
certo guai disturbare i parenti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Besos!


----------



## Old fay (22 Febbraio 2008)

Veri il mio discorso è invece coerente, ma io so le mie possibilità, questa poretta vive in provincia, è terrorizzata, io non lo sono invece. io potrei cavarmela anche da sola e soprattutto lo avrei detto subito a mio marito, non all'ottavo mese, dai!! immagina tutto il parentado provinciale....


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Non sulla pelle di un bimbo. Lei vive in provincia, lui sarebbe il bastardo figlio della colpa...ma dai!!!


Certo bello vivere sulla base di quello che pensano gli altri e non la propria vita. Direi che la menzogna è una scelta matura e sinonimo di sicurezza in se stessi.
Anche se la vita è impossibile, traferirsi anche no?????


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Certo bello vivere sulla base di quello che pensano gli altri e non la propria vita. Direi che la menzogna è una scelta matura e sinonimo di sicurezza in se stessi.
> Anche se la vita è impossibile, traferirsi anche no?????


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fedy, dai non fare il cinico.
> 
> Dai per scontato che massì meglio che Anita menta ora e poi si vedrà...
> 
> ...


Allora facciamo che lo dice al bimbo/a appena nato ok!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come ho già detto, far questioni di principio sulla pelle altrui...non mi piace e non mi va!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Attendo almeno ulteriori elementi prima di dire altro!


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Casa se stai attenta non ci sono problemi dai, tranquilla... Mah è che io ho questa idea romantica del figlio che corona il sogno d'amore... Ma ormai sono troppo vecchia per questo tipo di sogni...


No non te preoccupare io non curo faccio prevenzione.
Te la dico ancora meglio io ho optato per la prevenzione perchè non volevo piu' figli non dall'amante ma da mio marito. 
Chiaro. Io sto piu' che tranquilla.
Ma è l'argomento che lo sento così vicino, così dentro di me che mi mette angoscia.


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il tuo amante SA al presente?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eddai mi confondo sui verbi ............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non infilare il dito nella piaga.
Ma gli antidolorifici non ti hanno attenuato neanche un po' la crotalaggine  eh!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora facciamo che lo dice al bimbo/a appena nato ok!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono questioni di principio, Fedy, e non si fanno sulla pelle altrui. Anita ci ha chiesto un parere, glielo diamo.

nessuno poi va da suo marito a dirglierlo!!! Ovvio che decida lei.

Sono questioni troppo fondamentali, e la legge le regola. E' reato mentire la paternità/maternità.

La verità fa partire precisi periodi per l'impugnazione della paternità.

Non è che parliamo di reincarnazione, parliamo di diritti molto concreti. Diritti sanciti dalla legge, non da una vaga "Morale" o da quel che pensono i parenti.


Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Eddai mi confondo sui verbi ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mannaggia no! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono questioni di principio, Fedy, e non si fanno sulla pelle altrui. Anita ci ha chiesto un parere, glielo diamo.
> 
> nessuno poi va da suo marito a dirglierlo!!! Ovvio che decida lei.
> 
> ...


Nella legge mi pare di ricordare che i termini decorrano da quando si è venuti a conoscenza della propria paternità... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi se anche il padre biologico o il figlio lo venissero a sapere più avanti...da allora decorreranno quei termini!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per il parere...io aspetterei di definire meglio il contesto...non credi???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Fay*

Leggendo qui e per l'esperienza che ho so che esistono province un po' chiuse ...ma siamo sempre nel 2008 e non nell'ottocento e anche allora ci sono donne che hanno affrontato la realtà.
A volte si immagino gli altri più cattivi di quel che sono per trovare un alibi.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte si immagino gli altri più cattivi di quel che sono per trovare un alibi.


----------



## Old Angel (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Anita*

Ormai il danno è fatto, il bimbo secondo me è quello che potrebbe soffrirne di meno sia che dici la verità o meno, anch'io penso che il padre è quello che lo cresce.....ma.....purtroppo c'è sempre un ma, qui si parla di un mattone che ti devi portare dietro per una vita intera, quando il tuo compagno ti ringrazierà per il figlio che gli hai donato, quando ti dirà...*nostro* figlio...pensi  di farcela?


----------



## Old amarax (23 Febbraio 2008)

*questo 3d*

Anita ? ci sei? hai aperto un 3d e sei sparita.
Non hai chiarito nemmeno il contesto in cui stai vivendo questo dramma.
Tu non sei sposata.
Convivi con un uomo che hai tradito.
Se convivi....non mi sembra che tu viva in un paese tanto retrogrado.
Se hai tradito...mi sembri abbastanza emancipata.

Il tuo amante è sposato?
Sa che aspetti questo bambino?

Perchè il bambino DEVE avere un padre ufficiale?
Non puoi crescerlo da sola?

A parte il dolore che immagino tu stia vivendo...hai riportato a galla,in questo forum, una situazione che ho vissuto da tradita ed alla quale da dicembre 2006 ,penso .Ogni giorno ci penso.
Quando seppi che l'amante di mio "marito" aveva un ritardo,decisi che se non lo diceva lei al marito,lo avrei fatto io.

Lei se era incinta non avrebbe abortito...problemi di coscienza.
Mio "marito" disse a me "Ho scelto te è non è un ripiego,sei la cosa più preziosa della mia vita".
Io dissi " se lei è incinta al marito lo dico io".


Non penso sia giusto che un uomo creda di essere padre senza esserlo.Può decidere,scegliere e mi sta bene.Ma deve saperlo.Forse sbaglio.Forse avrei sbagliato.Ma le menzogne mi ripugnano. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Questa,mi annienta.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Febbraio 2008)

che Anita torni a darci più dettagli o no ...questa è stata una discussione interessante!


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io parlo da madre. Il bambino non ha colpe. E' il soggeto debole, e va protetto.
> Quindi, Anita che ha sbagliato, tenga il segreto per sè...e cerchi di essere una buona mamma.
> Se parla, quel bambino forse non avrà un padre. Il richiamo del sangue è una gran minchiata...non esiste. I padri sono quelli che amano e crescono i figli. Il compagno di Anita sarà un bravo papà. L'amante non è nessuno.


è una situazione molto pesante ma sono daccordo..ora bisogna tutelare il bambino e se tu non ami il tuo amante ed è stato solo sesso merglio che cresca in una famiglia sana..anche se io penso che se hai tradito questo legame cosi' forte non c'è davvero e prima o poi verrà fuori..cmq sii forte..i figli sono il sale della vita..


----------



## Old adiemus (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> è una situazione molto pesante ma sono daccordo..ora bisogna tutelare il bambino e se tu non ami il tuo amante ed è stato solo sesso *merglio che cresca in una famiglia sana*..anche se io penso che se hai tradito questo legame cosi' forte non c'è davvero e prima o poi verrà fuori..cmq sii forte..i figli sono il sale della vita..


mi astengo dal capire, quale sarebbe la famiglia sana?
adiemus​


----------



## Old casa71 (23 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> mi astengo dal capire, quale sarebbe la famiglia sana?
> 
> adiemus​


Che domande Adiemus...... quella fondata sulle basi della menzogna..... del tradimento prima e della vera parternità dopo!

A volte penso a tutte le lotte che hanno fatto le donne per essere emancipate. Abbiamo un lavoro, l'aborto, la possibilità di votare, ecc.... e poi torna sempre comodo attaccarsi alle idee arcaiche quelle tanto, per citarne una, che i bambini nascevano tutti settimini chissa' come mai.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Che domande Adiemus...... quella fondata sulle basi della menzogna..... del tradimento prima e della vera parternità dopo!
> 
> A volte penso a tutte le lotte che hanno fatto le donne per essere emancipate. Abbiamo un lavoro, l'aborto, la possibilità di votare, ecc.... e poi torna sempre comodo attaccarsi alle idee arcaiche quelle tanto, per citarne una, che i bambini nascevano tutti settimini chissa' come mai.


Casa te la senti di affermare che questa emancipazione sia davvero così totale e diffusa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E che sia solo pretestuoso invocare difficioltà "ambientali per giustificare una certa ritrosia a essere trasparenti e sinceri?


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> mi astengo dal capire, quale sarebbe la famiglia sana?
> 
> adiemus​


era una sorta di provocazione (come si capisce dal seguito) per invitarla a riflettere sul perchè ha tradito..se la famiglia è sana non si tradisce..ma e cmq difficile giudicare e consigliare cosa sia meglio..perchè ora non si aprla + di due persone adulte ma di un bambino..


----------



## Old casa71 (23 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Casa te la senti di affermare che questa emancipazione sia davvero così totale e diffusa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lo dico per prima, e credimi provo un senso di vergogna per tutte le donne che hanno lottato in piazza per difendere certi diritti.

Non voglio giudicare, dopotutto io non so' niente di Anita, so' solo le poche parole che ha scritto. Per come sono fatta io non potrei e questo l'ho già scritto in piu' post portare avanti una menzogna di questa entità. Tutte le volte che guarderei mio figlio vedrei l'altro, tutte le volte che vedrei mio marito giocare con mio figlio avrei i brividi, no io non sarei per questa vita. Piuttosto la gogna, piuttosta abbandonata dal marito, dall'ex amante, dalla famiglia e dagli amici, ma non opterei per l'omertà. Aggiungo chi ti ama davvero non ti abbandona. Un marito forse lo farebbe, accettare un tradimento è pesante ma accettarne anche il frutto è ancor piu' difficile. Ma chi ti ama e ti è vicino non ti abbandona, anzi forse è il modo per fare "pulizia", per tagliare i rami secchi. Ricominciare una nuova vita. Certo è la scelta meno comoda e richiede forza e impegno di molte energie.


----------



## Old alesera (23 Febbraio 2008)

*comoda*

confessare è la scelta più giusta...poi c'è modo e modo di confessare...che sia la meno comoda non credo.....come ben sappiamo chi tradisce spesso torna strisciando a casa una volta che si è divertito (non parlo di 1 singolo errore eh!)
ritrovandosi la strada vecchia con 1 persona che deve accettare e perdonare....pentimento vero? chi lo sa....
il traditore può cambiare?......


----------



## Old jamesbond (23 Febbraio 2008)

Anita ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. E' da qualche giorno che vi leggo dopo avervi scoperto casualmente nei miei giri sulla rete. Questo posto si chiama confessionale, ed io mi devo confessare.
> Arrivo al punto: sono all'ottavo mese circa, quindi siamo agli sgoccioli. La mia gravidanza è stata molto difficile non solo per quanto concerne la salute, credo di essere un po' depressa. Il bimbo che sta per nascere non è del mio compagno bensì il frutto di un tradimento. Non me la sono sentita di abortire ne tanto meno di confessare tutto. Amo moltissimo il mio uomo, con tutta me stessa e non credevo sarebbe successa una cosa del genere proprio a me. La mia decisione è stata sofferta. Venivo da un periodo molto difficile con il mio compagno. Non ho mai smesso di amarlo, per quanto possa sembrare assurdo. Non posso vivere senza lui. Mi sono abbandonata ad una avventura, sbagliando lo so. Quando ho scoperto di essere incinta avrei potuto fare 2 cose: confessare la verità, rischiando di perderlo per il resto della mia vita, rovinare la mia vita (vivo in un piccolo paese e tutti mi conoscono) e odiare me stessa e probabilmente anche il bimbo che ho in grembo, oppure avrei potuto abortire. Ho deciso di portare avanti questa gravidanza nonostante tutto. Data la notizia al mio compagno, vista la gioia nei suoi occhi, la sua felicità erano spariti i miei sensi di colpa. Ma ora, ciò che ho dentro è solo tanta paura. Inutile dire che lui non accetterebbe mai questa situazione e probabilmente i suoi genitori ed il resto della gente sarebbe capace di farmi fuori. *Ora sto impazzendo. Ditemi cosa devo fare, comunque ditemi qualcosa. Non cerco solo parole tenere, ma parole che mi possano far capire la mia strada. *Grazie


Ciao Anita,
brutta storia, gran brutta storia, talmente brutta da sembrare finta, comunque......
Hai chiesto un consiglio, non sono la persona adatta per darne, ultimamente non sò neanche perchè mi alzo alla mattina.
Posso solo dirti che per il TUO BENE, lasciamo stare ciò che è giusto o sbagliato per il tuo compagno o tuo figlio, se hai abbastanza pelo sullo stomaco e la coscienza di un boia, beh allora taci e spera.
Ti dico questo perchè quello che posso fare è immedesimarmi nel tuo uomo e per quanto mi riguarda non potrei mai sopportare di allevare il figlio di un adulterio, troppa paura di scaricargli addosso delle colpe che non sono sue ma tue, quindi taci se puoi.
JB


----------



## Old amarax (23 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> No lo dico per prima, e credimi provo un senso di vergogna per tutte le donne che hanno lottato in piazza per difendere certi diritti.
> 
> Non voglio giudicare, dopotutto io non so' niente di Anita, so' solo le poche parole che ha scritto. Per come sono fatta io non potrei e questo l'ho già scritto in piu' post portare avanti una menzogna di questa entità. Tutte le volte che guarderei mio figlio vedrei l'altro, tutte le volte che vedrei mio marito giocare con mio figlio avrei i brividi, no io non sarei per questa vita. Piuttosto la gogna, piuttosta abbandonata dal marito, dall'ex amante, dalla famiglia e dagli amici, ma non opterei per l'omertà. Aggiungo chi ti ama davvero non ti abbandona. Un marito forse lo farebbe, accettare un tradimento è pesante ma accettarne anche il frutto è ancor piu' difficile. Ma chi ti ama e ti è vicino non ti abbandona, anzi forse è il modo per fare "pulizia", per tagliare i rami secchi. Ricominciare una nuova vita. Certo è la scelta meno comoda e richiede forza e impegno di molte energie.


cara casetta,
per questo,per come pensi e senti dentro:mi piaci


----------



## Old amarax (23 Febbraio 2008)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ciao Anita,
> brutta storia, gran brutta storia, talmente brutta da sembrare finta, comunque......
> Hai chiesto un consiglio, non sono la persona adatta per darne, ultimamente non sò neanche perchè mi alzo alla mattina.
> Posso solo dirti che per il TUO BENE, lasciamo stare ciò che è giusto o sbagliato per il tuo compagno o tuo figlio, se hai abbastanza pelo sullo stomaco e la coscienza di un boia, beh allora taci e spera.
> ...












 d'accordo a 360°


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

Anita ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. E' da qualche giorno che vi leggo dopo avervi scoperto casualmente nei miei giri sulla rete. Questo posto si chiama confessionale, ed io mi devo confessare.
> Arrivo al punto: sono all'ottavo mese circa, quindi siamo agli sgoccioli. La mia gravidanza è stata molto difficile non solo per quanto concerne la salute, credo di essere un po' depressa. Il bimbo che sta per nascere non è del mio compagno bensì il frutto di un tradimento. Non me la sono sentita di abortire ne tanto meno di confessare tutto. Amo moltissimo il mio uomo, con tutta me stessa e non credevo sarebbe successa una cosa del genere proprio a me. La mia decisione è stata sofferta. Venivo da un periodo molto difficile con il mio compagno. Non ho mai smesso di amarlo, per quanto possa sembrare assurdo. Non posso vivere senza lui. Mi sono abbandonata ad una avventura, sbagliando lo so. Quando ho scoperto di essere incinta avrei potuto fare 2 cose: confessare la verità, rischiando di perderlo per il resto della mia vita, *rovinare la mia vita *(vivo in un piccolo paese e tutti mi conoscono) e odiare me stessa e probabilmente anche il bimbo che ho in grembo, oppure avrei potuto abortire. Ho deciso di portare avanti questa gravidanza nonostante tutto. Data la notizia al mio compagno, vista la gioia nei suoi occhi, la sua felicità erano spariti i miei sensi di colpa. Ma ora, *ciò che ho dentro è solo tanta paura.* Inutile dire che lui non accetterebbe mai questa situazione e probabilmente i suoi genitori ed il resto della gente sarebbe capace di farmi fuori. Ora sto impazzendo. Ditemi cosa devo fare, comunque ditemi qualcosa. Non cerco solo parole tenere, ma parole che mi possano far capire la mia strada.Grazie


Anita, nessuno può dirti cosa devi fare, devi guardare dentro te per capire cosa puoi/vuoi sopportare... qualunque soluzione sceglierai sarà dolorosa...
Non voglio parlare dei diritti del padre o del bambino... qui hai scritto tu ed è a te che dobbiamo dare una mano lasciando da parte i valori... 
Non sarà la scelta che farai a rovinarti la vita, questo lo ha già fatto l'incauta avventura... ora si tratta solo di limitare il danno...
Qual'è il danno peggiore per Anita?
Vivere tutta una vita nella paura che la menzogna venga scoperta... lasciarsi sconvolgere da attacchi d'ansia anche per un semplice esame del sangue... i sensi di colpa che anno dopo anno logoreranno il suo equilibrio... e se il figlio lo venisse a scoprire da adulto avrebbe comunque sprecato tutto per niente, perchè perderebbe la stima di chi è il più importante per lei, più del compagno e più degli abitanti del paese...
Oppure farsi coraggio e scegliere il lusso della libertà... affrontare la verità con il compagno ed il dolore che ne seguirà per entrambi... a questo punto, qualunque scelta conseguente... sarebbe difficile, ma solo per i primi tempi, il resto della vità sarà sereno anche se dovrà crescere da sola il bambino... non è la prima né l'ultima... e poi non è necessario dire a parenti e conoscenti le motivazioni della fine di un amore, se lui è un bravo ragazzo sarà riservato e daranno una versione concordata... Come potrebbero decidere di restare assieme e superare le difficoltà...


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Anita, nessuno può dirti cosa devi fare, devi guardare dentro te per capire cosa puoi/vuoi sopportare... qualunque soluzione sceglierai sarà dolorosa...
> Non voglio parlare dei diritti del padre o del bambino... qui hai scritto tu ed è a te che dobbiamo dare una mano lasciando da parte i valori...
> Non sarà la scelta che farai a rovinarti la vita, questo lo ha già fatto l'incauta avventura... ora si tratta solo di limitare il danno...
> Qual'è il danno peggiore per Anita?
> ...


Non posso non quotarti.


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non posso non quotarti.


e certo... la mia nipotina...


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e certo... la mia nipotina...


Grazie zia


----------



## MariLea (23 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie zia


nono... so' a nonnaaaaaa !!!
(o il nonno trans...?) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  anche io ho vuoti di memoria


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> nono... so' a nonnaaaaaa !!!
> (o il nonno trans...?)
> 
> 
> ...


Ma va va ... tu sei la mia pimpa preferita


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Oppure farsi coraggio e scegliere il lusso della libertà... affrontare la verità con il compagno ed il dolore che ne seguirà per entrambi... a questo punto, qualunque scelta conseguente... sarebbe difficile, ma solo per i primi tempi, il resto della vità sarà sereno anche se dovrà crescere da sola il bambino... non è la prima né l'ultima... e poi non è necessario dire a parenti e conoscenti le motivazioni della fine di un amore, se lui è un bravo ragazzo sarà riservato e daranno una versione concordata... Come potrebbero decidere di restare assieme e superare le difficoltà...


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2008)

*dubbio invivibile*

Quoto molte persone che ti hanno scritto, l'ultima è mailea.
Qui non si tratta di pensare a cosa fare adesso.... ma di riflettere su come vivrai in futuro. Certo tutto potrebbe andare bene, essere superabile, ma appunto qualunque analisi del sangue incrociata sarebbe letale per la tua tranquillità e... in fondo, dentro di te sei certa che saresti tranquilla negli anni a venire? Inoltre non lascerei da parte la possibilità che il figlio stesso lo venisse a sapere, oggi l'eventualità di conoiscere anche casualmente chi ci è o non ci è padre, crea comunque una grossa ipoteca sulla tranquillità delle persone. A volte, facendo i debiti scongiuri, basta un incidente, una malattia, un intervento in cui serve un reintegro di sangue a creare percolose curiosità. 
Ma è anche vero che ognuno sceglie per sè e secondo la propria natura e se il segreto che garantisce una serenità anche precaria è preferibile ad una verità che porta con sè il personale senso di responsabilità, non sta a noi giudicarne la positività. Basta che si sia poi pronti ad affrontare la conseguente possibilità di essere scoperti..... la vita umana va salvaguardata in tutti i sensi, ma dubito che l'inganno sia un buon protettore.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e per l'esperienza che ho so che esistono province un po' chiuse ...ma siamo sempre nel 2008 e non nell'ottocento e anche allora ci sono donne che hanno affrontato la realtà.
> A volte si immagino gli altri più cattivi di quel che sono per trovare un alibi.


 
Concordo.

Inoltre credimi, io sono una curiosa del tempo, chiedo sempre le storie di nonni e nonne.  Scavi un po', e zac, viene fuori l'adulterio, il figlio illegittimo.

Una mia amica è splendida, con zigomi stupendi e un 1.75 di statura, un cigno nel suo paese di campagna dove tutti si assomigliano: viene fuori che il suo nonno biologico era un soldato polacco in fuga, che la nonna - all'epoca non ancora certa di essere vedova - aveva conosciuto nelle campagne durante la guerra e mai piu' rivisto né sentito.

Una persona a me molto cara era il nipote illegittimo di una persona molto ricca e potente. La sua famiglia era "Il ramo illegittimo" del signorotto locale.

Una mia cara amica non è mai stata riconosciuta dal vero padre, che pure non si è mai sposato ma non ha mai accettato il ruolo di padre a cui preferiva quello di medico condotto.

La prozia di mio marito ebbe 3 figli da un uomo sposato nella Torino anni '50. E ando' sempre in giro a testa alta.


Devo continuare? Di ste storie ne conosco a decine.


Cosa ci dicono queste storie? Di donne coraggiose che 50  - 20 anni fa si sono tirate su le maniche e hanno tirato su i loro illegittimi figlioli senza vergognarsi di niente.

50 anni fa, non OGGI.

Meditate, gente, meditate


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Di donne coraggiose che 50 - 20 anni fa si sono tirate su le maniche e hanno tirato su i loro illegittimi figlioli senza vergognarsi di niente.
> 
> 50 anni fa, non OGGI.
> 
> Meditate, gente, meditate


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Inoltre credimi, io sono una curiosa del tempo, chiedo sempre le storie di nonni e nonne. Scavi un po', e zac, viene fuori l'adulterio, il figlio illegittimo.
> 
> ...


Mi piacerebbe sapere quando queste storie son emerse, quando si è saputa la verità...se già quando erano incinte...o solo anni dopo!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere quando queste storie son emerse, quando si è saputa la verità...se già quando erano incinte...o solo anni dopo!


 
ma che anni dopo...tutti sapevano. E tutti accettavano, perché tutti avevano i loro scheletri nell'armadio...

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

...non che assumersi le proprie responsabilità venga poi considerato vergognoso...anzi...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non che assumersi le proprie responsabilità venga poi considerato vergognoso...anzi...


 
...ma direi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che Anita torni a darci più dettagli o no ...questa è stata una discussione interessante!


Infatti...non importa che Anita torni....la dovremmo ringraziare per questo


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti...non importa che Anita torni....la dovremmo ringraziare per questo





































e...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eri partita bene, ma poi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tradire è sbagliato e mentire pure (per altro già il tradimento è solo l'inizio dell'enorme menzogna).
Nel caso specifico però sarebbe a fin di bene e le bugie a fin di bene ,seppur molti lo neghino, sono necessarie.
A dire la verità è una situazione talmente allucinante che non vado avanti con la discussione. 
Mi conferma solo che tanti bimbi che vengono al mondo ci vengono con le peggiori intenzioni (altrui) possibili.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tradire è sbagliato e mentire pure (per altro già il tradimento è solo l'inizio dell'enorme menzogna).
> *Nel caso specifico però sarebbe a fin di bene e le bugie a fin di bene ,seppur molti lo neghino, sono necessarie*.
> A dire la verità è una situazione talmente allucinante che non vado avanti con la discussione.
> Mi conferma solo che tanti bimbi che vengono al mondo ci vengono con le peggiori intenzioni (altrui) possibili.


Sono d'accordo. Ogni cosa può essere usata a fin di bene o a fin di male. Anche le bugie.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e...


ciao MK


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ogni cosa può essere usata a fin di bene o a fin di male. Anche le bugie.


Le bugie no MM, jamais...


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Le bugie no* MM, jamais...


Se esistesse la telepatia, la società come la conosciamo oggi finirebbe in un attimo ...


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se esistesse la telepatia, la società come la conosciamo oggi finirebbe in un attimo ...


Infatti io mi sento sempre più asociale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Esiste la telepatia, esiste...


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti io mi sento sempre più asociale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se fosse generalizzata.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Basterebbe leggere chiaramente le risposte, alla domanda più idiota che la mente umana abbia mai formulato..."...amore, che pensi?"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...1000 coppie distrutte ogni nanosecondo


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se fosse generalizzata....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   vero, ma se è grande amore la telepatia non ti fa fare domande...



























ps adesso arriva Chen e mi dà della psicotica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E c'ha ragione!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> vero, *ma se è grande amore la telepatia non ti fa fare domande...*


...vero, ma più l'intelligenza che la telepatia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












E quando si fanno, l'omissione spesso salva in corner .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Alcune delle infinite possibili risposte:

"...alle tette favolose di tua sorella..."
"...riuscirei a buttare tua madre dal balcone facendola franca...?"
"...quel maglione che mi hai regalato al compleanno è una vera merda!"
...etc...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tradire è sbagliato e mentire pure (per altro già il tradimento è solo l'inizio dell'enorme menzogna).
> *Nel caso specifico però sarebbe a fin di bene e le bugie a fin di bene ,seppur molti lo neghino, sono necessarie.*
> A dire la verità è una situazione talmente allucinante che non vado avanti con la discussione.
> Mi conferma solo che tanti bimbi che vengono al mondo ci vengono con le peggiori intenzioni (altrui) possibili.


 
Non concordo minimamente.

Ma l'ho già detto per cui non mi ripeto!

besos!


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...vero, ma più l'intelligenza che la telepatia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   eh ma io parlo dell'amore romantico... di quello ognuno a casa propria e amo te vedo solo te vivo per te...


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh ma io parlo dell'amore romantico... di quello ognuno a casa propria e amo te vedo solo te vivo per te...


di quello pucci pucci...per favore amorino, mi apri la finestrina che ho caldino?


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> di quello pucci pucci...per favore amorino, mi apri la finestrina che ho caldino?





















parlavo di romanticismo non di sentimentalismo che mi viene il vomito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















scusate la finezza...


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> parlavo di romanticismo *non di sentimentalismo che mi viene il vomito*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> parlavo di romanticismo non *di sentimentalismo che mi viene il vomito*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero!


----------



## Old casa71 (25 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tradire è sbagliato e mentire pure (per altro già il tradimento è solo l'inizio dell'enorme menzogna).
> Nel caso specifico però sarebbe a fin di bene e le bugie a fin di bene ,seppur molti lo neghino, sono necessarie.
> A dire la verità è una situazione talmente allucinante che non vado avanti con la discussione.
> Mi conferma solo che tanti bimbi che vengono al mondo ci vengono con le peggiori intenzioni (altrui) possibili.


REPLICO
LE BUGIE HANNO LE GAMBE CORTE ............
E QUANDO I NODI VENGONO AL PETTINE SUBITO, DOPO MESI, DOPO ANNI SON SEMPRE DOLORI.
E PIU' PASSA IL TEMPO E PIU' I DOLORI SON GRANDI, ANCHE SE LE BUGIE ERA A FIN DI BENE.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> REPLICO
> LE BUGIE HANNO LE GAMBE CORTE ............
> E QUANDO I NODI VENGONO AL PETTINE SUBITO, DOPO MESI, DOPO ANNI SON SEMPRE DOLORI.
> E PIU' PASSA IL TEMPO E PIU' I DOLORI SON GRANDI, ANCHE SE LE BUGIE ERA A FIN DI BENE.













































ps Vere era questo il proverbio che citavo l'altro giorno.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps Vere era questo il proverbio che citavo l'altro giorno.


 
ah ecco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------

